# 2010 Secret Reaper Offical Sign up information



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

I so had a feeling you would post this tonight, tis why i was lurking around so long =DDD i'm so excitedd!!! yayy!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Oh me too Halloween Queen!! I cant wait*


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

me too me too


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Okay, I'm signed up. and here's my wish list
I switch themes each year so the theme doesn't really matter. Halloween related in general is more important. My album shows props I would like. That can give an idea. I don't like cutsy or gory. I like scary. Homemade is very nice. I really like bats, doorknobs, blowmolds, and crashed witches, but I have so many and don't like duplicates, so unless they're shown in my album in props I would like, good chance I have them. you can also look in my album for what i have gotten in the past. i was very happy with my gifts both years. 
My theme this year is a western theme, but I won't be doing that theme again, so it's not a must.

This is so exciting. Thanks for doing this again Bethie!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

giving this a bit of a bump, 3 have PM'd me so far!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hey Bethene Im going to pm you im just trying to figure out what I want to focus on this year as far as likes Once I know that Ill let you know.*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ok here goes"

Normally people on here who know me know I normally say things like this:

Likes - glittery funky halloween items. Anything that you would imagine Elton John would have in his house

Dislikes - Gore or blood related items

However.....While all of this is true my dream gift would be something like this: Every year when I work Spirit or 
Spencers for Halloween I take this rat that is sold there, usually in Spirit *

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ubber+rat&hl=en&sa=N&gbv=2&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1

*I always take this rat and put him in a corner of the store with a pink boa they sell and a princess crown . Ive done it every year and every year when I walk in I see that rat with the boa and it makes me smile, however Ive never actually bought him. So this year my dream gift would be to get this rat with a crown and a boa  No im not kidding, yes I realize not very Spooki mama ish but this year I would like rats, black rubber rats, medium or large. I also do not have any of the nox arcana CD's I use to have one but it got ruined  How ever Im up for anything and if my Reaper would like to surprise me that would be fine too*


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Woot! Signed up! Sooooo excited about getting my victim's info so I can start making/shopping for them!


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Im signed up Woohooo Can not wait to get started on this...


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

signed up! can't wait!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm signed up too!!!!!! This is exciting..!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey bethie, are you going to encourage everyone to post their wish list here as well. it's kind of fun to see what everyones tastes are. we did that last year. yes spooky mama, your addition of a rat is rather surprising. but understandable. i have several large ugly rats, and they are every year useable. of course you want it gusseyed up so that makes it back to you. lol


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Just signed up!!! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh wow I can' wait to see what you guys get. It's like a halloween christmas. How long have you guys been doing this?


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I just signed up. I'm excited! I had fun last year, but this year I'm much more prepared!


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanx for heading this up again Bethene!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Likes: Ghosts, pumpkins, things that light up, glitter, skeletons/skulls, halloween/decorative candles, tombstones, anything harry potter ^_____^, but yeah ...anything really =)

Dislikes: Lots of gore, super cutesy, not a big fan of rats, costume accessories

I'm moving into a new home, both indoor and outdoor items are fine. I'll be decorating inside more this year since not many can see my new house, and I don't have much interior decor. I love really everything to do with halloween =)

That about sums me up =)


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> hey bethie, are you going to encourage everyone to post their wish list here as well. it's kind of fun to see what everyones tastes are. we did that last year. yes spooky mama, your addition of a rat is rather surprising. but understandable. i have several large ugly rats, and they are every year useable. of course you want it gusseyed up so that makes it back to you. lol


*Oh I agree!! I loved last year getting to read everyones likes and dislikes. plus it was nice to have a place to go to review our reapee's list should we delete our PM Not that I would lose my information*

*LOL yes it is unlike me because under no other circumstance would I be displaying a rat unless he was sporting a BOA!!*


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh please sign me up.....I am so excited about this...
Thanks,


----------



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

PM sent....cant wait for this to start.....


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Alright, alright...since it's SpookiliciousMama and Hallorenescene that's asking I guess I'll post my likes/dislikes here too. 

Likes: zombies, skulls/skeletons, spiderweb items, cemetery things, ravens, Victorian inspired items, carvable fake pumpkins

I throw a large indoor party with no particular theme, though I usually try to tie it in with my costume. This year the costume is Steampunk (see this thread for a link to the costume and, somewhere deep into it, a definition of Steampunk: My steampunk costume idea). I'll still have my Cabinet of Curiosities display out as well (see this thread for more info on the CoC: Cabinet of Curiosities) but would like to add Steampunk notes to it.

I do also decorate my home for the season and this year I'm hosting a witch party in mid-October so witch's brooms, hats, and shoes would be good. I have a small witch's kitchen display and a latex black cat but that's about it for witch decor - I could use some more. 

Dislikes: Cutesy things, movies (I own a ton already!), the color pink, Radco items/ornaments


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ok im bumping this up so people will know to sign up . Oooh if I get Rikki I know what Im getting her*


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Okay, I just sent bethene a PM, I'm in!
As far as likes and dislikes, it's pretty much a carbon copy of what Rikki posted, along with handmade one of a kind items. Anything for the graveyard............ I cant wait, this is going to be a blast!!!!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

PM sent, I'm in. How exciting.

Likes: zombies, skulls, skeletons, bats, rats,fake candles, and cemetery items.
Creepy and scary but NOT gory or cutesy.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

ok i'm in too, My likes we'll I love witches or any classic horror movie characters, dracula,frankenstien,creature from the black lagoon ect.... I have a home haunt but any halloween item will do for me i'm not picky  i am doing a whole witch theme this year in my foyer of my house, so anything that could possible go with that. I love candelabra's,changing pictures potion bottles, cauldrens anything that's kinda creepy for a witch them, spider web's and huge spiders ect... bring it on ha


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm in of course this will be my 4th year how exciting.

Likes: I have a cemetery so anything to do with that, clowns themed props, rats (the bigger ones from Walmart), foam skulls, pumpkins (pre-lit, or the carve able ones), I'm incorporating a bigger witch scene this year, so anything to do with that. 

Dislikes: Anything to cutesy, movies, costumes or costume accessories.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Woot! Had a great time last year...can't wait for this year. PM sent.

Likes: Anything homemade. I really like that A LOT! Also like scarecrows, pumpkins and cool Halloween stickers.

Dislikes: Gory things

Can't wait!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

COUNT ME IN!!! I just printed off the rules and deadlines....(eeeeekk!)


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Helpful website!

http://ircalc.usps.gov/

for calculating shipping


WooHoo! Let the games begin!

l do a backyard walk-through haunt and a party that is indoor/outdoor. This year's party theme is vampire (heavily gothic, not "modern" kind.  ) so vampire/gothic/victorian predominately indoors and reapers/skeletons/cemetery predominately outdoors. But always have all elements of Halloween spread through out.

*Like* ambiance and classics over just plain evil or blood and gore. Prefer graveyard things, pumpkins, ghosts, reapers, vampires, zombies, werewolves, spiders/webs, bats, crows, witches, and ghouls in general. 

*LOVE* skeletons/skulls and cemeteries and rats! 

*Dislike* cutesy and don't really care for the newer movie icons like Freddie, M. M., the Scream ghost, Nightmare Before Christmas, etc. Don't need any movies. 

*HATE* anything with that simpering or insipid type smile like you find painted on most faces at Christmas and Halloween the last few years! Makes me want to slap it off their face (and slap the person that created that look, think it started after Country decor hit it big, blech!) LOL!


----------



## Arronaf (Sep 9, 2008)

I am in and PM sent.

I am simple I like pretty much anything, but LOVE pumpkins/Jack-o-lanterns!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Sending PM
I do a pirate haunt but on the inside I do a halloween party which is everything decorated.
Witches Kitchen, Mad Lab, Vampire Lair, Predator room, zombies, skulls, and of course pirates.
Dislikes anything super duper gory or so cute that your 3 year old would want it!
Cant wait


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

Me too. This is my first year & I am really jazzed! Let's see:
Likes: Vintage Halloween (paper decorations, etc), Skulls, Bats, Bluckys, fake pumpkins, Tombstones, Cemetery Items.

Dislikes: Blood & gore, Clowns, Mimes ( I got excited when I thought they were dropping Mimes in the Persian Gulf)


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

SOME Likes and interests: Wiccan, water globes, creepy dolls, creepy music, pumpkins/JOL, Tim Burton animations, Snoopy and the great pumpkin themes, Horror classics, glow in the dark, whimsical, ghosts spooks and goblins, chocolate, candy corn, peach rings, pretty much anything creepy and scary. Cute and funny type of spooky also okay. Handmade is awesome. Figurines. Haunted houses. coffin stuff. Ghost hunting. Crazy stuff. Vintage halloween. Art.

Dislikes: Licorice flavors, and movies revealing too many guts makes me gag though I did love Repo: the Genetic Opera

Haunt: Not one theme but several areas: pumpkin patch including JOLs, wiccan/witch's area, cemetery, ghosts, skeletons, one grim reaper, Candy "bar", and maybe a small "Island of the Dolls" (as seen on Destination Truth) Recipes for big groups welcome. Military triage section. (I know kind of off the wall but we are planning on having my mom's battallion from the volunteer Georgia state defense force thought a couple of skeletons on military cots that we have would be interesting for them.) Costume:??? right now just a long, dark blue, velour dress...have no idea what I want to go with it...any ideas? 

If my reaper gets stuck: Could use some serveware, candy "bar" jars, witch jars (I have a few but could use more but not necessary), tarot cards, ouija board, cemetery things, cordless pumpkins, creepy dolls, voodoo dolls, but honestly I don't want to limit to just that, anything will make me happy and I have plenty of ideas to use everything.

Perferable anything light up be battery operated. Would have to have too much extention cord for anything with cords, and I'd prefer safety...tripping=broken bones and I really don't want that to happen.

Really an easy person to get for, I like just about anything and my theme is just whatever I can get....I also don't have much of anything to work with at the moment so no worries on "does she already have this?"


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

What a great way to kick of the halloween season!

Likes: Anything for an outdoor set up. Inside is also cool.

Dislikes: movies, costumes or costume accessories. Love black party streamers. 

I can't wait to shop for my reaper victem.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow guys, so many have signed up already!! this is going to be fun!! 
it is fun reading every ones likes and dislikes here, but just make sure you send me the info too, to make it easier when I have to send your reaper your info!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*secret reaper*



halloweenrocks08 said:


> I can't wait to shop for my reaper victem.



and i can't wait to see who i get.


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh wow this is going to be fun! I really like reading what everyone is in to for the list of likes and dislikes. I think its great that people post if they want a certain kind of thing it sure makes it easier for the one that sends to have an idea of what they like. I guess I should have added too, but who ever gets me needs to know I am easy to please! I like a little of everything but true gore. Nothing against gore, it just isn't my thing with so many little kids I don't want to share the hell out of them. (smile) Oh but when they get bigger then I will! So anything will be great, and I can't wait to get a name so I can start getting what they like!
This is so fun, thanks bethene for doing all this!


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

*im in*

I want in also this was so much fun from last year.

Likes vampires and (not the twilight ones), skeleton can never have enough, clowns

Dislikes really don't have any


----------



## INDY (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok Im in this year.
LIKES: The Wierd and Unusual Stuff, Witches, Zombies, Gorey and Creepy Stuff. I pretty much like anything!!
DISLIKES: Cutesy Halloween Knick Knacks

I'm doing a Haunted Garage this year and an Inside Halloween party...Im tired of the rain ruining my parties!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Sure, why not!
Like : skeletons, ghosts, zombies, titties, masks, Jack O lanterns, scary things
Dislikes : Gory, gross, too cute things and not being rich.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

osenator said:


> Sure, why not!
> Like : skeletons, ghosts, zombies, titties, masks, Jack O lanterns, scary things
> Dislikes : Gory, gross, too cute things and not being rich.


You just made me spit water all over my computer screen!!!!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Signed up and ready to go ... hopefully will get a victim that I can make a prop or two for


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

This is the first time I'm doing the Secret Reaper on the Halloween Forum. I'm really looking forward to it! Anyway here is my likes and dislikes:

List of likes: Scary, Evil Clowns, Zombies, I need clown outifts, Laughing soundtrack of a clown, tombstones

Dislikes: please nothing cutesy


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

This'll be my first time ... sounds fun!

Likes: most yard haunt related items
Dislikes: blowmolds, cutesy, happy, nic nacky things


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

osenator said:


> Dislikes : ........ and *not being rich*.


DITTO!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok, got 39 signed up- who will be # 40??


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Yay!! I signed up this year!
I did the card exchange last year, but missed out on the Secret Reaper.
I'm super psyched about this, it has put me in the Halloween 'mood'!

Heres a few things about me

LIKES: pumpkins, witches,potions, scarecrows, tombstones,vampires, skeletons/skulls, homemade props. I'm really not that fussy. I don't have a specific 'theme' so I can use many different things!


DISLIKES: Too gory or really cutesy.

I have a yard haunt but I also decorate inside!
(see pics in my profile album)

Thanks again for organizing this!!
Holly


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> and i can't wait to see who i get.


I'm super anxious.


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> I'm super anxious.


me too me too!


----------



## Veckah (Apr 5, 2010)

This is my first year too, but I am really excited.

I like pretty much anything, but I'm not into cute or extreme gore. I haunt both inside and outside, so either works. I have a large witches den, but I also have a spooky inn, a child's room, a butcher's kitchen, a haunted library and chainsaw/******* garage. I can work just about anything into my haunt.


I can't wait to find out my victim!


----------



## halloweenfiend (Jul 2, 2010)

I hope Im able to get in on this. Money is a bit tight right now so I'll have to wait until closer to the dead line.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm in again this year!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I just sent in my PM to Bethene. Can't wait to begin!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

just giving this a bump to keep it near the top!
Halloweenfiend, I totally hear ya with the $$ situation!!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

In like Jason's machete in a camper. Too violent? How about in like a TOTer's hand in a candy bowl? Too sugar high? How about in like Freddy in your nightmares?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Bump!!!!!*


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

I just PMd you. I'm so excited!! Thanks for organizing this!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well I might as well give this a bump and make out my "wish" list like every one else'
am doing a cemetery/ with zombies, plus have a witch area, , I LOVE homemade unique props, , would love animated props if fits into the price range, Example: ground breaker, leer,, etc. I like skulls, skellys, witch items, bats, spiders and webs, vampires, ghosts, zombies, tombstones, pretty much anything halloween, am not fussy!! 
dislike too cutsie, and too gory


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

*SOOO* excited!! I _love _sending presents!!!!! 

Let's see...I like witches, JOL's, bats, witches, Harry Potter, vampires (the real kind not the glittery kind, sorry Twilight fans ) witches, black roses, my favorite colors are black and orange. Did I mention I like witches?  Not crazy about gorey stuff or really cutesy stuff. Hell, I'm not fussy, I love anything having to do with Halloween!! Oh yeah...I can always use Halloween scrapbooking supplies.

Thanks again to bethene for being the organizer. 

((((((bethene))))))) from Hooch!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Excited...... bump!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay... I have already sent PM. 

DISLIKE: gorey/gross, cutesy.


LIKE/LOVE: i am into elegant with bit of hint of Gothic

Vampires.

I would love to expand my graveyard theme beyong just tombstones.

a wicked looking tray to display my Halloween theme cakes and goodies.

I am a movie freak. But if you, the reaper chooses a movie for me, PLEASE make sure the box says CC which is short for closed caption or subtitles for the english/ hearing impaired.

outdoor halloween decorations... almost any kind as long not cutesy.

I hope this helps who ever my Reaper shall be......


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

MHooch said:


> *SOOO* excited!! I _love _sending presents!!!!!
> 
> Let's see...I like witches, JOL's, bats, witches, Harry Potter, vampires (the real kind not the glittery kind, sorry Twilight fans ) witches, black roses, my favorite colors are black and orange. Did I mention I like witches?  Not crazy about gorey stuff or really cutesy stuff. Hell, I'm not fussy, I love anything having to do with Halloween!! Oh yeah...I can always use Halloween scrapbooking supplies.
> 
> ...


OOHHH, I didnt think of Halloween theme scrapbooking supplies!!! But I am learning how to use power point and I am scrapbooking like that... Now if I could just buy some ink and start printing... LOL!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bethene said:


> ok, got 39 signed up- who will be # 40??


ME!!? PICK ME!! LOL! 


This will be my first time. Be gentle with me.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Si-cotik said:


> SOME Likes and interests: Wiccan, water globes, creepy dolls, creepy music, pumpkins/JOL, Tim Burton animations, Snoopy and the great pumpkin themes, Horror classics, glow in the dark, whimsical, ghosts spooks and goblins, chocolate, candy corn, peach rings, pretty much anything creepy and scary. Cute and funny type of spooky also okay. Handmade is awesome. Figurines. Haunted houses. coffin stuff. Ghost hunting. Crazy stuff. Vintage halloween. Art.
> 
> Dislikes: Licorice flavors, and movies revealing too many guts makes me gag though I did love *Repo: the Genetic Opera*
> 
> ...



I LOVE THE REPO MOVIE! My sister and I were like giggling when we first saw it! we also enjoyed the song. Couldnt find the soundtrack for it.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Can we make a request of who we want to send our reaper gifts to? I have the perfect things in mind for a certin person. If not that's cool to.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, I "draw" names , so it is random, sorry, I wouldn't mind doing it,, but then more would want to, and the surprise element would be gone, so would half the fun! Sorry Halloweenrocks, 08!


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

So, I already PMd all the info, including likes and dislikes. But I thought I'd include the info on the thread as well. There is a little more detail in this one. Also, it's an easy way to give the thread a bump!!

Haunter Type: I just started throwing an annual halloween party last year, but I am also going to begin making props/decorations for an outside cemetery and boarded up house. I'm making my very first props this year, including tombstones, zombie baby, boarded up windows, pvc flicker candles, and zombie ground breaker. It is pretty ambitious for me since I know nothing about being crafty or handy. Nothing. So, I scour these message boards for help and tips. Now learning about crafts, paper mache, painting, and eventually pneumatics.

Theme: This year I am throwing a Zombie Apocalypse themed party.

Likes: Scary, classic, props, Art, books, how to books, creepy looking books, skulls, skeletons, werewolves, Jack Skellington (with and without Pumpkin head), creepy pumpkins, music (not metal or heavy), movies, the movie "Nightmare before christmas" (I own it), the movie "Trick r Treat" (Also owned), crisp spooky breezes, and "twisted" fairy tales.

Dislikes: Gory, overly cutesy 

I love seeing everyone else's likes and dislikes as well!!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

I love this idea! I can't wait to see who I get! In the meantime, I'll be figuring out what the Great Pumpkin will be bringing my daughter this year (we leave him a plated-sized pumpkin-shaped cookie and some pumpkin ale).

Likes - I love unique and homemade decorations, Univeral Monsters (and the actors that played them), glittery witch-themed items, Tim Burton, Addams Family, craptacular horror movies, witch/mad scientist items, and vampires that actually enjoy being vampires (Spike!)

Dislikes - Clowns, excessive gore 

About Me - I love to carve pumpkins/funkins which I keep on display year-round, I collect pumpkin carving patterns and Halloween how-to books. My big project this year is to build a two-tier permanent Halloween Town to display my homemade and Lemax items.


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks again to Bethene for organizing the "Secret Reaper"!!! I love being part of this!


LOVE: Zombies, Monsters, Skeletons, Witches, Cemeteries. I decorate both inside and outside so anything goes! I really like "scary" and "horror" i

DISLIKES: Please...nothing cutsey, or glittery. 

*P.S. I'm getting married on October 9, 2010!!!!  * So if you find somthing with bride/groom theme that would be awesome!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Halloweencreature - Congrats on the upcoming nuptials! Are you doing a traditional wedding or something Halloween themed? I was married on Halloween - we had a costume party where everyone had to come as a monster and the bridal party was the Addams Family.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

*Beth, you're the woman. This thing would take monumental efforts to organize-what would we ever do without ya?* 

I'm in.

Likes are very hard to narrow down, but if I get something monster, zombie, pumpkin/jack-o-lantern, spider, black cat or witch related, I guarantee cartwheels in the front yard (after I lay my package carefully aside, of course).

I've started a monster collection of poseable figures...so far I have Dracula, the Zombie, Frankenstein, Werewolf and David from The Lost Boys. I love them. In fact, they stay up all year so if you happen to come across any more...indebted to you guys and ladies.

Dislikes: Let's see. I'm 34. So I reckon I don't want a little sweet-cheeked ceramic mouse popping out of a piece of candy corn or something. Probably not a disemboweled, half-eaten corpse with an eye laid out-of-socket on his cheekbone either. As long as you stay away from the extreme ends of the spectrum, I am *IMPOSSIBLE* to disappoint.  Thank you!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

laurie s dislikes-no Clowns, Dolls [especially ventriloquists], or Sunflowers. lol


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, that too. (Nobody needs picture demonstrations here, Hallo, I'm sure they get it).


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

halloweencreature said:


> Thanks again to Bethene for organizing the "Secret Reaper"!!! I love being part of this!
> 
> 
> 
> [ *P.S. I'm getting married on October 9, 2010!!!!  * So if you find somthing with bride/groom theme that would be awesome!



*Congrats halloweencreature!!!! YAY!!! that is great and in October too*


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Bethene! I look forward to this every year. 

Likes/About me: wall decor, ornaments for my Halloween tree, carveable faux pumpkins (precarved if you'd like ), witch's kitchen items/potion bottles, Disney's Haunted Mansion, homemade tombstones, anything homemade really. 

About my Halloween: I throw a house party. This is the first year I'll be in a neighborhood that will get trick-or-treaters so I could outdoor stuff too. This year's theme is Heroes & villians & I plan to be a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle  However most party decor will be the usual. Planning on some bright speech bubbles to hang "Pow" "Kablam" etc. 

Check my party photo albums for an idea of my decor style. Somebody got a chandellier made of bones from their reaper last year that was awesome! I'm sure I'll love whatever my reaper comes up with. 

Dislikes: gorey or too cutesy, harvest/fall decor, movies


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

lol it's okay bethene. 
So I got a real kick ass halloween iteam today. I'm almost 100% sure my victem will like it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

just giving this a little nudge up!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I LIKE ALL! Not really into cutsey types of items, but I will accept anything as the jesture and thought alone is pleasing to me!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay frist time . This will be so fun. 
We like scary inside and out. Have a walk through theme rooms spider den, dragon lair, witches coven, vamps cave, devils den, childs room mad lab. ect ect.... and party. We were also married on Halloween and this is our 5th aniversery this year. I do scapbooks with halloween theme. And craft dolls. Also we are learning more about prop making so the videos or books would be helpfull also. 
So what would we like pretty much anything scary not too cutsey LOL

I just love this forum and the people that live here.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok, whichypoo is # 49, who will be number 50??? any takers?


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

I have watched others do this the last 2 years and i can't wait to be involved this year!

Likes: Scary. Creepy. Blood and gore. (Although it seems like so many don't! haha) Spiders. Skeletons. Bats. Corpses. Macabre. Spooky. Gothic horror. Classic horror and movie monsters. Handmade items. Artistry.

Dislikes: Cutesy. Glitter. 

My halloween party and trick or treating is going to be circus/carnival themed this year, but my gift does not have to be themed that way.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

AmFatallyYours,
Great to have you aboard.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

I just sign up for it!!! I cant wait! My sister NOWHINING was just telling me about it.. CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I just signed up and am very excited!!! I have a party and also decorate for the TOT's.

My likes: Most of my money is going toward my witches kitchen and my Vampire's Lair this year. My living room/dining room will be dedicated to a Vampire theme and the kitchen/familyroom will be the witch area. I love the vibe of the Haunted Mansion.. spooky, ghosty stuff! lol. OH! I could also use a good lightning CD for my lightning machine that lights up the cemetery in the front yard every year. 

Dislikes: Aliens, Zombies, Cutesy or country type of decorations and torture. I have never watched any of the Halloween, Friday the 13th or Nightmare on Elm Street movies (in entirety) and really don't care for slasher movies.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am giving this a bump- 53 and counting!!
anyone else?


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey....54 here...


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Welcome to the ultimate halloween gift exchange Liuoliveria. 
You should PM Bethene your likes, dislikes, your shipping info and where you'd like to ship to ig. us only, nederlands extra.


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

54 and counting......who is next????
BUMP


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Poison Patty- Your number 55! This is huge this year. 

(ps. how many did this last year? I know I missed out.)


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

this will be fun


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

just giving this a little bump- we already have 1` more person than we had last year- lets see how many we can get!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Giving this another bump =), im so excitedd to start buying for my 'reapee' i cant wait to see who i get


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Bumpity Bump Bump*


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Cant wait to get my person!!! So excited!


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

This is my first year, but I am really excited! It sounds like so much fun!


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

Since I see alot of first year people doing this, I thought I would join the fun. Yeaaa so excited!! Don't know if I can wait til Aug.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Great fun last year and looking forward to it this year again! Anyone ever ship a full size tombstone.....just an idea of what one reapee may receive from this Seed! lol


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

Just sent you a message. Can't wait to get started!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> Okay... I have already sent PM.
> 
> DISLIKE: gorey/gross, cutesy.
> 
> ...


and ya might as well add.............> costume and jewerly collector....life size skeltons, elegant skull heads, frankenstein and bride of frankenstein. and FOR ME (spookyone) lol i forgot to add GRAVE YARD decorations, ) i like.....skull, goth, death, blood , gore, life size skeltons, wiccan/witches, zombies, vampires werewolfs/wolves, a costume collector . grim reaper,


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Add me to the COUNT, (ah-ah-ah-ah)

Likes- Universal Monsters (especially Frankensein), Scooby Doo, JOL, almost anything else.

Dislikes- Gore, Cutesy, Blow Molds, Knick-knacks or tchotchkes

We have an indoor party and an outdoor display synced to music using Light-O-Rama.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

I am in as well!! I do a yard haunt and I have indoor decor. 

Likes: Spooky Classic Halloween: Spiders, Bats, Cats, Skeletons, Witches, JOL and tombstones. I also love Nightmare Before Christmas, Scooby Doo and Disney Haunted Mansion

Dislikes: Not a big Harvest fan and I avoid alot of gore


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow guys, we have more people than last year already and we have a ways to go!!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Bethene-will you give in and pair me up with someone lol. I'm so excited. I can't wait much longer. lol. 

( I suppose I really could


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Bethene-will you give in and pair me up with someone lol. I'm so excited. I can't wait much longer. lol.
> 
> ( I suppose I really could


i second that notion! aug 17th seems soo farrrr


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Yeah .....Bethene Give in!!! Give in!!!! We want or Reapee!!!!! Aug 17th huh???? SIGH 

Well since we have so much more time to wait ...might as well update my own likes and dislikes: By the way I have so many ideas for so many of you just by you posting your own likes and dislikes,,,,I just need to know which one of you I have  Ok back to the update.

So Likes you all know: Would love to have that standing rat from Spirit and a pink boa and crown that I can dress her up in. Could use some medium black rats as well. no rats with fur they dont work because I put my rats in the food Also am in need of plug in Jack o lanterns the hard kind you get at target or garage sale whereever you find em Here's the upsdate, was at Michaels and saw these super cute skulls on a pedastal that when you open the of the head there is a place to put a tea light Also still love my usual the glittzy and purplicious fabulous halloween decor. However would also not mind being completely surprised. I have a party and an outdoor haunt. So really in the end whatever you decide to send my way will be greatly appreciated and Im sure I will do my best Spookiclious dance when I get it

Dislikes: still the same as before post not a fan of too much gore or too too cutesy. 


BETHENE PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE GIVE US OUR REAPEE ok im done now*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*HALLOW All!
I'm in too!
How 'bout you?!
What to do?
Need a Clue?
ANYTHING - 
To MAKE you BOO!*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

holy moly guys, 69 folks have signed up!! las year we had 57, who is going to be number 70?

BUMP


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeeheee! I'm in!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Updated my original likes/dislikes post to reflect that I'm hosting a witch party as well as my regular big party.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm concerned that I might get my victim duplicates of what they already have. I've done that before.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Laurie S. said:


> I'm concerned that I might get my victim duplicates of what they already have. I've done that before.


It turned out okay though because it's such a cool item that I didn't mind having two! Plus, who couldn't use more than one pumpkin stand?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

posting likes and dislikes helps. let's not have any of that...anything will do. you only have yourself to blame then if you don't like your gift, not to mention it makes your reaper tizzled and sad.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> posting likes and dislikes helps. let's not have any of that...anything will do. you only have yourself to blame then if you don't like your gift, not to mention it makes your reaper tizzled and sad.


*I myself shall be neither tizzled or sad for even though I posted my likes and dislikes I will love whatever I get. For me the most fun is the anticipation of waiting each day to see if my package has arrived from my Reaper!! Im like a lilttle kid during Christmas Then when it arrives I am all giddy

The other part that is the most fun is waiting to hear the comments from my Reapee and to see if they really liked what I got them so no worries its a win win situation for me*


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Rikki said:


> Plus, who couldn't use more than one pumpkin stand?


Indeed!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Halloween_Queen said:


> i second that notion! aug 17th seems soo farrrr


 
 When will this day come??? lol. Bethene thanks for taking this on! What a rush. If you need help with anything let me know. Also I think I may be sending you a speacial gift for doing all this. Anyone else want in with me on this


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh, gosh guys, you don't have to do that, I would feel guilty, I am just this way, at work am the one throwing the shower, or decorate for some ones birthday, or collect money for flowers for a funeral, i just like to do this, while at the busiest part of it - it does get hectic, I am good with it! also thanks for the help offer, I I need to, will contact you!
hey Mystermaiden was our #70!! already way more than last year!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

No really Bethene what are *YOUR* dislikes and likes? I'm not sure if you posted *YOURS.*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I did, I posted them!! some where in here!!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> No really Bethene what are *YOUR* dislikes and likes? I'm not sure if you posted *YOURS.*


Please refer to page 6


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry if this was already asked and answered.. but I have a question and I'm too lazy to look through this whole thing to find out.. Soooo.. please tell me, when we send the gift(s) to our victim, do we then let them know who sent it?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> Sorry if this was already asked and answered.. but I have a question and I'm too lazy to look through this whole thing to find out.. Soooo.. please tell me, when we send the gift(s) to our victim, do we then let them know who sent it?


*Yes you let them know but they shouldnt let us know here until everyone has received their gifts. Bethene will let you know when everyone has received. *


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Yes you let them know but they shouldnt let us know here until everyone has received their gifts. Bethene will let you know when everyone has received. *


Thank you


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Sign me up!


----------



## Shellyfish (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm in! This will be my first year to do this and I am very excited!

I have a scary/creepy Haunted Mansion type haunt. Outdoor and indoor items are both great.

Likes: cemetery items, things that light up, witches, ghosts, skeletons/skulls, zombies, crows, pumpkins, potions, gothic/victorian, fortunetellers/gypsies, pirates, spell books, lenticulars, Universal monsters, vampires (not Twilight), bats, spiders, etc.

Dislikes: excessive gore, cutesy, and I'm not really into movies or movie related items (Freddy, Jason, Chucky, etc).

I can't wait to get my Reapee and get started!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Here's my likes: halloween lights, halloween scented candles, witches, ghosts, pumpkins, anything gothic like a Raven or a figure of a fallen angel, halloween sound effects or halloween music, black lights, spell books or about ghosts and hauntings, spider webs, gothic jewelry, horror t-shirts, black light spooky posters, anything that glows, anything that's spooky!


----------



## Autumn Myth (Sep 1, 2007)

I want to sign up badly but I'm afraid I'll get one of the few people who will really dislike my gift!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Sign up!!! No body has complained yet about anything they received...and besides, you'll receive their likes and dislikes list and you can go by that. If your lucky they'll also tell you what they need.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

HallowTeen said:


> I want to sign up badly but I'm afraid I'll get one of the few people who will really dislike my gift!


I felt the same way!!! I told my hubby.. "what if I get someone thats hard to buy for??" He said, if they were THAT controling, they probably wouldn't participate in this and would spend their money on the stuff they want! So, I jumped in.  Come on... it will be fun!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

This is my first year signing up and I can't wait!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Bewitched_Sam218 said:


> Here's my likes: halloween lights, halloween scented candles, witches, ghosts, pumpkins, anything gothic like a Raven or a figure of a fallen angel, halloween sound effects or halloween music, black lights, spell books or about ghosts and hauntings, spider webs, gothic jewelry, horror t-shirts, black light spooky posters, anything that glows, anything that's spooky!


 
Umm do you have any Dislikes? I


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Halloween_Queen said:


> Likes: Ghosts, pumpkins, things that light up, glitter, skeletons/skulls, halloween/decorative candles, tombstones, anything harry potter ^_____^, but yeah ...anything really =)
> 
> Dislikes: Lots of gore, super cutesy, not a big fan of rats, costume accessories
> 
> ...


I'd like to add to minee, i'm a hugeee fan of goosebumps/ R.L. Stine associated items, as well as true ghost stories, i lovee books of ghost stories or about hauntings


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

OK, I'm in!

*Likes* Vintage Halloween (real or repro, doesn't matter), pumpkins/jacks, skellies, have a "thing" for Witches (also have a thing for redheads, but that's another story...hmm, a redheaded witch...huh, what? ;-) ) Especially fond of "homemade" -- if its a work of your hand, your art or craft, I'll love it.

*Dislikes* Excessive gore. A little blood's cool, but I have a 2 year old, so... Yes I fully intend to warp her brain, but don't want to freak her out so much that she refuses to sleep in her own bed!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

just bumping this up a bit!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

quick bump. it's hitting the bottom of the page for me.

fear not what the reaper will bring you


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Dislikes: blood and guts, any gore, anything too freaky - nothing disgustingly terrifying

Likes: everything else  especially pumpkins, witches, ghosts, spiders, haunted houses, skeletons, Halloween-ish trees. I've started a collection of Halloween village pieces. I don't have much, but I try to add at least one piece a year. Oh, and candy. LOVE candy.  Candy corn is my favorite, along with Twizzlers. Because of diet restrictions, I really can't have too much chocolate, but I indulge myself every once in awhile.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Likes: Monsters, Outdoor displays, LEDs, Don't mind if they are used as long as they work or look great. Almost anything that is a plug in or battery powered, Cyber goth or Stream punk. 

Dislikes: cuties stuff, anything made for a tame children's party, blow mold, old school goth.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

The Auditor said:


> OK, I'm in!
> 
> *Likes* Vintage Halloween (real or repro, doesn't matter), pumpkins/jacks, skellies, have a "thing" for Witches (also have a thing for redheads, but that's another story...hmm, a redheaded witch...huh, what? ;-) ) Especially fond of "homemade" -- if its a work of your hand, your art or craft, I'll love it.
> 
> *Dislikes* Excessive gore. A little blood's cool, but I have a 2 year old, so... Yes I fully intend to warp her brain, but don't want to freak her out so much that she refuses to sleep in her own bed!


LOL! You make me laugh, J.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well. guys we have 77 so far, thats 20 more than last year already!! that rocks!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

WOW!!! That's awesome! Should see lots of great stuff this year!!! And this year I will actually be able to put my pics online!! YEY!!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi ! is it too late to ad another one ? 
if not i am in 
dislike = gory thing 
like anything witches , mad lab 
Frenchy


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey, frenchy!!! Man, it's been a while!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

WOW! 77?!! Awesome.


----------



## Autumn Myth (Sep 1, 2007)

Sorry guys, but I've decided against it for a comepletely different reason. Money. Yes $20-$30 isn't much but with my part time job not giving me many hours (8 a week!) and only getting minimum wage I'm going to have to save all the money I can. I'm paying my schooling fees too so that's $50 every paycheck towards school. 

Sorry but next year I'll have a cosmotology license and have a better paying job so I'll definitely be part of Secret Reaper 2011!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hey, HallowTeen I completely understand, I am sorry you can't of course, but do understand! we will be looking for you next year!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

frenchy said:


> Hi ! is it too late to ad another one ?
> if not i am in
> dislike = gory thing
> like anything witches , mad lab
> Frenchy


Frenchy!!!!

Good to see you!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

HallowTeen said:


> Sorry guys, but I've decided against it for a comepletely different reason. Money. Yes $20-$30 isn't much but with my part time job not giving me many hours (8 a week!) and only getting minimum wage I'm going to have to save all the money I can. I'm paying my schooling fees too so that's $50 every paycheck towards school.
> 
> Sorry but next year I'll have a cosmotology license and have a better paying job so I'll definitely be part of Secret Reaper 2011!


*HallowTeen....You are doing the right thing. If Cosmotology is what you want to do then you should really devote yourself to it and not stop until you are done! You wont regret it I promise. Besides when you are working and have a steady paycheck you will enjoy the Secret Reaper much much more. I think its great you are maing sure your schooling comes first You go*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

BUMP!!! things have slowed down a bit (whew!) only one or 2 at a time now, we have 78 so far, how about a even 80? any takers?


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Bump bump bump!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

So I went to the PO today to mail a package, and the clerk said "where's your Halloween secret pal package going to this year?"  I just laughed and told her I hadn't gotten the name/location yet. 

We're famous at the Post Office!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

MHooch said:


> So I went to the PO today to mail a package, and the clerk said "where's your Halloween secret pal package going to this year?"  I just laughed and told her I hadn't gotten the name/location yet.
> 
> We're famous at the Post Office!!!!



*LMAO!!! That is great!!! OOOOOH Maybe it will be coming my way*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thats awesome, MHooch!! 
Spooki, you never know!!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

MHooch said:


> So I went to the PO today to mail a package, and the clerk said "where's your Halloween secret pal package going to this year?"  I just laughed and told her I hadn't gotten the name/location yet.
> 
> We're famous at the Post Office!!!!


well you could always keep in practice by mailing something to me


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL, MsMeeple!!
we now have a even 80!! 
bumpity bump!!


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh I can't wait to find out who I have to reap!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sorry it is going to take so long, but wanted to make sure people who join us later in the season get a chance to play, but with having over 80, can't imagine how many more will want to!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

more will come lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yeah, I am sure!! but that is good, I like that so many are excited about it!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

HallowTeen said:


> Sorry guys, but I've decided against it for a comepletely different reason. Money. Yes $20-$30 isn't much but with my part time job not giving me many hours (8 a week!) and only getting minimum wage I'm going to have to save all the money I can. I'm paying my schooling fees too so that's $50 every paycheck towards school.
> 
> Sorry but next year I'll have a cosmotology license and have a better paying job so I'll definitely be part of Secret Reaper 2011!


Do not worry about it. SChool comes first, achive your dreams! I too, am going to school and I am to gradulate in Dec, Coding Specalist. Thousands of Lucks! Do not worry... there is always next year. No one will be mad at you. We all understand....


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey, I was coping and pasting everything you guys said that you like or dislike. So who ever my Reapee is, at least I have an idea what to get....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bump,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Okay, who thinks we will hit 100? At this rate it wouldn't surprise me at all! Keepin fingers crossed!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

100 !!! man, I will be PMing you guys your victims names for a week LOL!!
but if you guys don't mind, I say lets shoot for it! we have 83 now, but slowed down, no new people in a couple of days.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Times are hard right now for alot of people. Let's just hope they can all stick with this commitment. We should start a facebook page.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Okay, count me in!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, can't believe this got so far down the page- so giving a big bump!
also look for a new thread with some new info


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, wanted to edit the first post but too long ago , it won't let me, so those who look here, make sure you read the thread I posted about the change in dates, I wish I could change the official rules page to read that it is done the 13 instead of the 17th, anyone who can, be my guest- but due to camping issues, am closing the sign up on the 13th . hope this doesn't cause any one any problems!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

giving this a quick bump. I love the thrill I get from this game. spoooky.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bumping up again!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Times are hard right now for alot of people. Let's just hope they can all stick with this commitment. We should start a facebook page.


me n my sis (nowhining) got facebook lol  still not a bad idea


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

*Super Excited to Participate*

Well I just pm'd my entry. Can't wait to get my person and start shopping. My likes dislikes:

I throw a party each year at my home. Theme doesn't really matter. Halloween related is more important. I don't like cute or gory. I like spooky scary. Homemade props are awesome as they are unique. I like the Haunted Hedge in Spirit, spooky but not too crazy or the haunted books that move.


Dislikes: Gore Gross Clowns.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok so I have a question. I want to participate but I can't spend my usual amount on the gift that I have in previous years (long story short...husband going back to college next month and we're going to be strapped for cash). I have some things I can make and in previous years when I have sent these items people usually love them. Is that ok if my gift doesn't cost a lot but I make some fun stuff that you can use in your haunts/homes? 

I would love homemade gifts from any of you so I am thinking that it will be fine, but I just wanted to check.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

EvilMel said:


> Ok so I have a question. I want to participate but I can't spend my usual amount on the gift that I have in previous years (long story short...husband going back to college next month and we're going to be strapped for cash). I have some things I can make and in previous years when I have sent these items people usually love them. Is that ok if my gift doesn't cost a lot but I make some fun stuff that you can use in your haunts/homes?
> 
> I would love homemade gifts from any of you so I am thinking that it will be fine, but I just wanted to check.


 
hey that sounds good.  it's the meaning that counts.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I personally love Home made, Evilmel, don't let that stop you from joining in, things made from your heart can never be wrong!


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah, I second that. Homemade just means it original!! And you can't go wrong with original.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

evil mel, if you get me, whoo hoo. i love home made gifts. and last year i sent a homemade gift.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

I decided to join in on the fun. I'll like anything I receive, but to make my reaper's life easier I'll narrow it down a little. I could use some candle sticks, a round table cloth, skeleton heads, just about anything for a graveyard actually. Just nothing gory or cute. My haunt theme is Disney Haunted Mansion if that helps at all.

Personally, I enjoy the giving part much more than receiving, so hurry up and draw the names Bethene!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, we now have 86 people, with some people I PM'd who posted here and said sign up, but never sent me info! 

so please , if you want to join in our fun, please make sure I get your info before the 13th(date change , due to me going camping before the 17th)


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok. I will go ahead and sign up. I promise to make it worth my partner's time if they receive a gift from me. While my homemade stuff doesn't compare to Rikki's (whose stuff is incredible!) I think it's pretty neat.

Dislikes: anything remotely cute. I have a bunch of movies so I don't really need any unless they are foreign language. I do not have many of those. I'm not a huge fan of glittery stuff.

Likes: gorey, dark chocolate candy, witches, spiders, classic horror monsters, anything and everything homemade. I would LOVE paintings or murals or pictures. I love black cats (have three awesome little boy black cats at home), skeletons. I love Michael Myers, Jason, and Freddy. I like vintage Halloween. I like lights and light-up things. 

Overall I'm fairly easy to please as long as it doesn't have a cutesy happy smiley face on it.


----------



## Sigmon (Sep 23, 2009)

PM sent! I missed last years so I'm excited to be in this year!

I like vampires (the ones that don't sparkle in sunlight), rats (big), vintage horror , mad scientist labs, dungeons, butcher shops (human), psycho JOL's, and homemade props! Actually, almost anything as long as it's not from the cutesy side of Halloween.

Can't wait to get my victim!


----------



## Thataway (Jul 26, 2010)

I sent a PM also, am brand new, and figure what better way to get to know some of you! This is too neat 

Likes: I would have to say anything "witchy" in fact my avatar is my tatoo I had done from 15(?) years ago (BTW "Lucky" my black cat who was the "model" for it is still around  ). I like the little pointed hats with the sequins and feathers to the skulls with some flesh still on em. I love horror movies, classic, new, or B listed. I dont get upset about the Necronimicon, or the pentagram, or any of that. Oh and homemade is wonderful, how else do you get one of a kind items? 

Dislikes: I havent really found any yet.

I cant wait to get my name so I can start on their gift!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I just signed up. Looking forward to it. This will be my first time. 

Likes: If you are creative, I would love to have something homemade; unique & unusual stuff; elegant home décor & entertainment/serving accessories-I host a big Halloween party every year with usually no particular theme; illumination; creepy critters; homemade props; indoor & outdoor items are both fine

Dislikes: cutesy stuff & trinkets/knick-knacks; I like creepy & scary but not too gory or demented


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Giving this a quick bump.  

This is looking really good so far


----------



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

I just signed up. be warned!


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

All right....I'm in! This is my first time so be gentle  !! I did the postHalloween secret reaper last year and enjoyed it, so figured I would try the actual preHalloween secret reaper this year. 

LIKES: Anything creepy, eerie, spooky, anything that could be in a witch's house, including creepy or cool dishes/servingware (even thrift store or garage sale finds are totally awesome with me), skeletons, skulls, bats, spiders, gothic, vintage, some primitive if not too cutesy, anything homemade, classic monsters, really just about anything aside from the few dislikes below. I typically focus on the inside of my house, but outside is good to since I'm trying to expand! I have lots of stuff listed under the 2010 wishlist thread as well that is more specific if that helps! I'm NOT picky and will LOVE anything I recieve (unless it is clown related of course). 

DISLIKES: Gore, ridiculously cute things, Jason/Freddie, etc. Please no clowns, I really dislike clowns. A lot. 

I can't wait to go shopping!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm jumping in, too.  Have never done it either.
Likes: anything outside haunted house/ cemetery related.
Dislikes: any inside decor. 
sorry, hate to be so picky.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, 93- 94 when get PM from CreeepyCathy!! we just might hit the 100 mark! wow, this is amazing!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Whoo HOO!!!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

95 and counting!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

5 more people! 5 more!!!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

If I was allowed to play five times I would.  Come on guys it's the freaking secrate reaper! Just think how much fun it would be to open a HALLOWEEN gift.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

just bumping this to the top again........


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I had PMed Bethene my likes and dislikes. Since everyone is posting here, so will I.

likes- almost everything Halloween. Outside, always have a cemetary. Rotate thru witches, fortune telling, and a scary pumpkin patch. Love anything unique and homemade. We decorate inside too.

Dislikes-super gory stuff. Super cutsy stuff.

This is my first year participating. Can hardly wait to get my person's name.!!!


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

I guess I will list mine as well...its a long one but only because I'm OCD on lists. It also has a wide range of items that may just fit the senders bill for something they have, make or can get cheaply.

Dislikes - Anything cutesy or crafty indoor . I do like this stuff but we don't decorate with it . Please no movies... have every movie that I could possibly want, anything to do with Jason, Freddy, or Michael Meyers 

Likes/Needs-
Bags of candy - spent a fortune on this last year with over 600 TOT's
when all else fails - Lowes gift card? lol - they know us by name
Skulls, Skeletons( the more lifesized the better)
Bodies & body parts(brains, heart, fingers limbs etc), severed heads - bloody and gorey is goooood, leather like or cloth butchers apron , fake implements of torture- We are doing a butcher shop theme.
Jumpsuit/mechanic coveralls ( can never have enough)
scary Masks large enough to fit on PVC armatures
Doll cribs/highchair - things large enough for a 20" doll to be in
Vinyl dolls 18" or better, berenguer is a good brand I like to use to "re-dead" them.
Hurricane/conductor style lanterns
Rubber rats - need many
Crows for tombstones
embellishments for tombstones
strobe lights
Large black cloth or grim reaper robes 
cheap angel/cherub garden statues for tombstones
creepy cloth
flicker lights
Regular & spanish moss
Vines
Cans of Great Stuff - expanding foam

That's about it! If I think of more I guess I can edit this? lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

giving this a bump, was on page 2!!
97 - 3 more til 100


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

Count me in! As soon as I figure out how to PM someone on this board, I'll be officially signed up! hahahaha

Dislikes: dont like the cutesy, kitchy stuff at all.......

Likes: pretty much anything goes...I'm easy to please...I'm doing a Carnival/Clown theme this year called Clown Town...so if that helps! I'll take any clowns the rest of the peeps dont want! 

Cant wait to get my person!

EDITED TO ADD: yah! I figured it out!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

I cant wait to see who i get  i'm so excited


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

bump....Hey Bethene, we have 98 with LonnieC in the game. (I think.)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, had one more before him, so am at 99!! holy moly, you guys better be patient with me!! LOL!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Bethene, you know I told you I wasn't going to have time for this. But what the heck. I guess after reading this thread I got so excited I changed my mind. Sign me up and make it an even 100.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

YAHOO! Great job, Bethene! I can hardly wait, and so I'm going to go ahead and join the trend by posting my likes and dislikes here to make it easy for whoever gets my name!

Likes: gothic-looking goblets, skulls, creepy clowns, interesting and unique battery-operated lights/candles, rats, strobes, skeletons, those photo-changing portraits, carveable pumpkins, spooky sound effects of any kind.

Dislikes: Anything too cutesy, like candy dishes or those little ceramic halloween pumpkins. I'm not a big fan of witches, but I agree that they have their place in a haunt. Since we usually arrange our haunt to where the TOTs don't come to the door to get their goodies, any kind of doorknocker would be useless to me.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

whoo hoo!!! Just Whisper makes it 100!! wow, this is amazing, and 13 more days to go with the sign up! we almost doubled last year!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Don't know how I missed this.

Just stopping in to post my annual volunteer to be a fill in in case some one does not receive a gift. Just give me a shout in PM and I'll whisk away some hand made goodies to whomever needs it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you, UnorthodOx, I appreciate the offer again, I hope we don't need this, even with all the people signed up, last year worked great, so will keep my fingers crossed for this year!!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

giving this a bump! =) im so excitedd!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

bethene said:


> thank you, UnorthodOx, I appreciate the offer again, I hope we don't need this, even with all the people signed up, last year worked great, so will keep my fingers crossed for this year!!


Your group always does well Bethene! The second group that Mistress tried to organise last year didn't do so well


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I want to join the Secret Reaper. Gee, I was so excited reading along and hoping to be #100, but you have already passed that!!!

I can't wait. I agree that buying for someone else is so exciting. I have done lots of swaps on other boards for years.

Dislikes: clown stuff, occult items, super gorey or cutesy

Likes: witch things, pumpkins, cemetery, but especially WITCH things for this year since I am having my Boo Bash and a Witches Wingding. So, I want to expand the witch theme. I am going to do a witches ball for the theme for my Boo Bash.


----------



## Landscapeman (Oct 2, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Reaper BUMP!!*



UnOrthodOx said:


> Don't know how I missed this.
> 
> Just stopping in to post my annual volunteer to be a fill in in case some one does not receive a gift. Just give me a shout in PM and I'll whisk away some hand made goodies to whomever needs it.




*Hallow all and just Lovin the vibe on this year's Secret Reaper Gift Exchange! And when it comes to what UnOrthodOx said -- Ditto from me bethene! You can count on me to help with any fill-ins as well. 
I signed up LOOOONG ago -- but guess it's time to post my likes: SUPER EASY: Logo wear from Halloween Forum! I love the shapely ladies T-shirt top in white with the HF logo design by Frankie's Girl. Hat - hoodie - scarf - you name it! Or the new HF mascot on some logo wear would be so fine too! Size 7 (small-medium)
(even panties - !) Sheesh - I cannot believe I just said that. Only if you pair me with MysterE bethie!! but he's too shy to sign up! LOL)

Anyway - consider this thread bumped!!** BOO!*
Otherwise - anything but gore.


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I am so excited! I wanted to get in on this last year but I was too late....but I am all signed up now!  Here are my likes/dislikes:

Likes: Old-fashioned-"folky" Halloween decorations, anything glittery, things that light up, black and white, simple decorations, baking decorations. Will probably be having a Halloween dinner party since I just moved to an apartment this year and have to be quiet-ish 

Dislikes: over-the-top, cheesy, super gory


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

bethene said:


> whoo hoo!!! Just Whisper makes it 100!! wow, this is amazing, and 13 more days to go with the sign up! we almost doubled last year!


See, didn't I tell ya! I knew we had it in us here at the Great HF!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Heck guys. This is pretty awesome.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Sign me up. I'll PM you. I got so excited when I saw this I haven't even read all of the posts. Last you was so much fun! I loved my reaper. 

Thanks


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

do we need more bumping? or are we at 400 now and at capacity?


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Bump! MUAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we are at 105!!!!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I forecasted making it to 100... lol! Guess the Halloween spirit grows in 2010!!!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Movin'er on up! Bump!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow! How awesome that so many want to participate!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I think because the recession is over everyone is going all out this year....lol...I don't know I just thought I'd throw that in there because the number of participants this year is insane...

You know the best time of the year Halloween is around the corner when this thread starts taking shape...

I signed up just minutes ago...a bit late but made it before the closing date none the less...

I can't wait....


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I love things that go "Bump" in the night..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok, guys, some news! I have STARTED sending you your victims, am going to do it slowly, several at a time, so as to not totally over whelm myself, cuz we have 108 people signed up!! 
so if you don't get your victim right away, but hear of others that do, I haven't forgotten you- after all sign up is still open! 

And for those that are still not signed up, it runs until the 13th, so we still have room for you too!!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

As an MTV phrase once plagued the airwaves... I'm starting one similar, "I want my Secret Reaper." lol! Bumpin to the top!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't wait...but, I will. LOL

I used to host swaps on a Christmas board and know how much work this is. Take your time. We love you for doing this....


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

can't wait to get mine out...wanna get a few more things to add to it but otherwise I'm ready!!


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

I got mine today and I am psyched. Now another project. Good thing I'm ahead of the projects I had planned for this year. What to make, Hmmm. I'll stew on this for a few days in order to come up with the perfect prop or something. From looking at the profile this person already has a lot of stuff. This is going to be tough but again, I'm psyched!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Haven't got my victims name yet but I'm sooooooo excited!!!!!!!! I keep wanting to buy stuff when I see something cool but then resist becuase I want to be sure and get something that I believe is on their "likes" list. It's SO hard to hold back!! lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, i got my reapee. this is very exciting. now i'm brainstorming what to give.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Yayyy, I'm so excited to be a part of the Reaper exchange this time around. Can't wait to get the name of my reapee.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, just giviing this a bump- will send more folks their victims names tomorrow!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

PM'd a few more their vicitms- will keep at it slowly!! it's coming folks!!!!
BUT still time to sign up, you have til Friday the 13th!! - we have 109!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I got mine I got mine!!! OOOH I cant wait to get started on my Victim's gift *


----------



## Dollylinn (Jul 13, 2008)

*Reaper*

I just signed up. Thanks


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Dollylinn said:


> I just signed up. Thanks


so that's 110?? woohoo!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*SHHHH!! It's a Secret!!*

*Buuuwaaa ha haaaaa!!! I got my Secret Reaper victim and and aaaaaand ----

soooo it begins!! 
Finding JUST the right item(s) to bring a chilling smile of delight to my Reaper Pal!!* 

Be careful what you wish for!!   

*BOO!! *


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

YAY...got my victim! Now to brainstorm on what I can send my victim. Hmmm...ideas are flowing!!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

bethene said:


> PM'd a few more their vicitms- will keep at it slowly!! it's coming folks!!!!
> BUT still time to sign up, you have til Friday the 13th!! - we have 109!



How exciting!!! What fun this is going to be. Wait til I tell the clerk at the Post Office that there are over 100 of us this year.....


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I got mine!!!

Now the fun begins....shopping, wrapping, sending.....

WHOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

MHooch said:


> I got mine!!!
> 
> Now the fun begins....shopping, wrapping, sending.....
> 
> WHOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!


 
Your so lucky. I wish I got shop, wrap and send. I'm still awaiting my information.


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

rockplayson said:


> Your so lucky. I wish I got shop, wrap and send. I'm still awaiting my information.


me too me tooo! i am ANXIOUSLYY awaitingg =D


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, rockplayson, you should have gotten yours, , every one else, please be patient with me, I have 110 to send, and have 48 done, so making good progress!!


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm soooo excited. Can't wait to shop!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

bethene, you are doing a great job!! We appreciate everything you are doing!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

How exciting. It is coming, it is coming........ 

I am so ready to start shopping for my reap and decorating my place.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Bethene, you are amazing. I am so excited. I hope I get someone who really likes HALLOWEEN a lot. Oh wait. That would be every one who signed up. Cool. I am so excited. I can't wait to start building, building, building. Did I mention I am excited?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL, guys, I am so glad every one is excited, makes it fun!!
we now have 112 signed up!! 
will work on getting more of you your victims tonight, it's off to work now1


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

*THANKS BETHENE!* I got my victem last night! I'v been out most of the day looking for stuff. (sorry did not mean for you to rush, I'm just excited.)


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Mwhahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....*rubs hands together menacingly...yes, while I'm typing...*

I know who I shall reap. YOU. ARE. *MINE.*


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope my reapee likes being spoiled because I am on a roll in the yard sale department


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> I hope my reapee likes being spoiled because I am on a roll in the yard sale department


 
Hahahaha your one of a kind Mr.Griss. I love yard sales.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Laurie S. said:


> Mwhahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....*rubs hands together menacingly...yes, while I'm typing...*
> 
> I know who I shall reap. YOU. ARE. *MINE.*


 
Are you my reaper Laurie S? Cause that would be tottaly fine.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh! Me me, I wanna do it!

I did one of these a few years ago and it was fun, would love to do it again.

I like all kinds of stuff, so anything Halloween-oriented generally works. But my favorite stuff is spooky things, witchy things, the older-school "mysterious creepy" Halloween stuff (vintage or retro is always cool).

Extremely excited to participate in this year's thing!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

tom, pm bethie right away so you can still get in if you haven't
gris, laurie s., now you both know my likes, so whoo hoo if it's me. 
has anyone gotten their reapee done yet. there's no halloween out around here yet. i have ideas. but need product


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Hallo- I went shopping for almost 4 hours today. I picked up a few things. I plan to have it shipped by next week. 

Also is anyone going to make a riddle in there package to see if there victem can guess the reaper?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*secret reaper*



rockplayson said:


> Hallo- I went shopping for almost 4 hours today. I picked up a few things. I plan to have it shipped by next week.
> 
> Also is anyone going to make a riddle in there package to see if there victem can guess the reaper?


that's not a bad idea. have them guessing and then tell them on the deadline. you will have yours shipped. okay, if i get a package next week, i guess ---- you. lol. nice to see you're so excited. man, i hope i can throw mine together soon. stores need to put stuff out here. i know generally what i want.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Darn it Hallo I wanted it to be a suprise!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

just good at guessinglol


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*reaper madness!!*

*It's like fining out if it's a boy or a girl!! LOL - I don't want to know until the actual day of birthing -- or should I say Reaping!!*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL - This thread is sooo long!! You would think the stores would want to stock stuff just for the HF Reaper Exchange!! Sales will get the HF bump!!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Dang, I'm feeling left out and chomping at the bit to create my reapee's gift!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> I hope my reapee likes being spoiled because I am on a roll in the yard sale department


*
Me Me Me I like be spoiled!!!!!   *


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I know exactly what I want to do for mine. So I need to get crafting. If I get it pulled together mine'll go out soon too.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> Can't wait...but, I will. LOL
> 
> Take your time. We love you for doing this....


*Yes we do! You're the greatest, Bethene!*


----------



## Sigmon (Sep 23, 2009)

I can't wait to get my victims name! I have some stuff already in mind. I hope it comes soon....


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> Me Me Me I like be spoiled!!!!!   *


I second that!! Spoil me ALL you want!!! lol


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok I am finally getting around to signing up  I have been so busy planning my party this year and doing major home remodeling 
So here it is :
I like pretty much any type of traditional decor. Witches,ghosts, jack o lanterns, vampires, etc. I also like anything Vintage Halloween, old or reproduction. Im not into cute Halloween or Gore. Anything that glows in the dark would be amazing! My favorite movie of all time is Halloween. I would love a Michael Myers action figure! I would also be thrilled to get a Ouija Board  This year we are having an open house with a candy buffet, fire pit, inflatable haunted house, body toss, and mad scientists lab. I could use some extra things for the "laboratory"  Really, I am just happy with anything Halloween! I love Halloween Candy too..any kind is great!! It makes me happy  Oh, and I also love Michael Jackson. Hes not really Halloween related, but I do anyway!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok, guys, have 63 names sent out, the thing is we now have 116 signed up. MichaelMyers1 made it # 116. wow!!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I have 70% of shopping done.  Anyone have any cool ideas on how to prepare my package. Have one idea but not sure if it's gonna work.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

rockplayson said:


> I have 70% of shopping done.  Anyone have any cool ideas on how to prepare my package. Have one idea but not sure if it's gonna work.


prepare your package with my name on the address label.  j/k


----------



## Dark Crop (Jun 27, 2010)

Just got my victim and have already started on it... and now i realize i have to make another for me cause i like making it so much lol ..... Now i just hope they like it... my first year doing it, I hope i dont dissapoint


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

rockplayson said:


> I have 70% of shopping done.  Anyone have any cool ideas on how to prepare my package. Have one idea but not sure if it's gonna work.


*
You can do what you like but I like to decorate the box with all sorts of halloween pictures and stamps. I use lots of packing peanuts to make sure nothing breaks, then I wrap each thing individually, try to make it as special as I can. At least I try  I think it makes it more fun for the Victim 

Wow I cant believe how many people say they are almost done shopping. Im still waiting for some Halloween stores to open up here. I have a very special victim this year and I really want to make sure I get just the right thing muahahahaha   *


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Dang, I'm feeling left out and chomping at the bit to create my reapee's gift!


me tooo, i cant wait to get startedd =D


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I got my reapee yesterday but haven't started shopping yet. I don't have much to go on but I'll know what I want to get when I see it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, some info for those of us who are first time reapers. Is is better to sent an assortment or smaller items or one big item? Don't have my reapee yet, but I am having so much fun just ploting and thinking.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

last year rikki had me, she drew halloween emblems on the outside and individually wrapped each item. it was fun opening each item. that's what i'm gonna do this year. also, meeps drew up a personalized -you've been reaped- decal i will paste on the outside of the box. not giving up mine meeps made, but here is the one i used last year


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm not shopping, I'm building (well and a little shopping to fill the voids in the box)


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

printersdevil - I don't think it really matters on how many gifts you get. I sent a bunch of little stuff with a larger special item. I received just one item from my reaper but it was a beautiful hand made large mirror with black and orange glass mosiac frame around it. It was awesome! I think everyone here just appreciates the thought and effort. 

I know I'm excited this year and have some great ideas.  At least I hope they are.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

nhh said:


> I received just one item from my reaper but it was a beautiful hand made large mirror with black and orange glass mosiac frame around it. It was awesome!


That sounds like an awesome gift. For those who are worried about their gifts, you can also search for the thread last year where everyone shared pictures of what they received. Might give ideas. 

I think I am going to go look through it now for fun


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Here is that thread is you want to look through last year's gifts. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/81440-first-secret-reaper-group.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

I have my victim and I will begin to prepare a package for them. I think I know what they need already  

On a side not if my Reaper is struggling I forgot to mention my lack of bats and an owl in my outdoor display! For some reason I just can get an owl! Always a day late and a dollar short on those.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Halloween princess, thanks for posting that link to last years Reaper gifts. I have had so much fun looking through it. I am so excited about this and can't wait to be started shopping and preparing for my reapee.

Friday the 13th is such a great time to have the end of all the names being out!!! I think it was genius to choose that day. (I think the camping trip was just an excuse!) LOL


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printers, it is fun to look at what everyone gets. i hope everyone posts their gifts


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I have not received someone to "reape"? Will I be contacted soon....


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

hurricanegame - there are still two days left for people to sign up. Bethene will be sending out names over that period of time. No worries yet!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I did sign up 

I am just awaiting information...


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Right. What I'm saying is that Bethene won't be assigning everyone a "victim" until the deadline for sign ups. So nobody should get worried if they don't have a name yet.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I went out shopping today and none of the major retailers have their halloween stuff out yet so, finding items are a little difficult right now. Hopefully, we will have a better selection in the next couple weeks. Thankfully, we have until Sept. 17th to get them mailed. So, if you haven't received your victim, don't sweat it..


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

OK thanks for the information that clears up things...and what the person above me mentioned the stores barely have anything...only the Dollar Store...so it gives me a chance to wait it out a bit so I can find a good Halloween item...or items...


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

I got creative today turned on Polterguist 2 and began to build a little something for my victim out in my Little Shop of Horrors. The only problem is .....I want it!


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh....I want in!
Like: Masks, Jack O' Lanterns, Skulls, Witches, black cats (classic Halloween) Soundtracks, props Etc. Gore is ok too...
Dislike: Kiddie cutesy Halloween junk, Harvest theme

We do an outdoor haunt.
Will ship US only.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> I got creative today turned on Polterguist 2 and began to build a little something for my victim out in my Little Shop of Horrors. The only problem is .....I want it!


lol.. I know what you mean.. after my shopping excursion was a bust, I started working on a lil somethin, somethin myself.. Hopefully, my victim will like it!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> I got creative today turned on Polterguist 2 and began to build a little something for my victim out in my Little Shop of Horrors. The only problem is .....I want it!


*
HMMMMMM Might that be something a Spookilicous Mama might like????*


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh THANK YOU Halloween Princess! That link really helped. Lets us new people see how things went last year and lets me know I am on the right track with my gift....
Thank you again!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

Sookilicious I think you would love what I making but only the Reaper Master knows if you will get it or not MAWHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> Sookilicious I think you would love what I making but only the Reaper Master knows if you will get it or not MAWHAHAHAHAHA!!!


* SIGH Ok ok fine! I'll just have to wait like all the rest of us, .....all 100 and something of us LOL! Ill just have to keep myself busy with getting my own lil victims gift ready!!! :*D


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Same here. 
Not much in stores yet. But I am so excited... I'm work'n on a little someth'n someth'n for my victim too.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

here's the reaper tag someone posted last year for anyone who wanted to put it on the outside of their package before they mailed it.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Boy, got in on this just in time. Better late than never I guess. Been in every Secret Reaper and did'nt want to miss this one.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Glad you made it malibuman! Since there's not much in store, & because I like to, I am making most of the items for my gift. I play a game with myself to see how much stuff I can do/get within the price limit. I figure it doesn't count if I make stuff with materials I already have.


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm in. Just made the deadline!

i like anything but cuties stuff. i do most of my decorating outside. i'm trying to expand my graveyard, if that helps.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

hallorenescene said:


> here's the reaper tag someone posted last year for anyone who wanted to put it on the outside of their package before they mailed it.


love it, I used that image for one of my tattoos.


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

*hopes i get my victim tomorroww* =DD


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

My package is ready to go out but I'm going to wait a bit to build suspense  And I blame my reapee for my candy binge today. As I was shopping to fill gaps in the box, I stocked up...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> My package is ready to go out but I'm going to wait a bit to build suspense  And I blame my reapee for my candy binge today. As I was shopping to fill gaps in the box, I stocked up...


*OOOOH Candy!!! Maybe thats coming to me Forget the suspense building ship that baby*


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

You guys that are building/making things for your secret reapers rule!

I'm waiting to start making mine until I figure out who my reapee is and what theme they'd maybe enjoy. But after that...I go get the tools down from the attic and get started!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't have my reapee yet either but, I've already started with some small stuff and building something 'cause I figure when I get the name, I don't think they'll like/use it, I can keep it. Mwahahaha! 

My husband even had a great suggestion. I'm so glad he's getting into the spirit already too.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm in!!

Bethene, just sending you a PM.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am a Secret Reaper and it has been five hours since I checked this site for my Reapees name.

LOL

I am so excited about my first Secret Reaper experience. I keep logging on just to check and see if I have a name yet.

I noticed that some are talking about filling in the package gaps with candy. Just a note to those not from the hotter-n-hell part of the country. Keep in mind the heat wave that some of us are under. I'm in North Texas and we have had 100 plus temps for around 15 straight days. The heat index (feel of the temp) here was 115! So, most candies will melt and run. Don't send chocolate...

It is with great regret that I post that because I am also a choco-holic.

I just don't want my wonder Halloween props ruined.

I have been out looking for things all week. There is not much out here yet. Dollar Tree only has tombstones, skelly heads and necklaces and the little statues. I am so hoping to find something unique. I have found some cool stuff at my fav thrift store already though. Ross only has two endcaps of cutesy stuff that I don't like.

Walgreen, Target, CVS, Walmart, all laugh when I ask about Halloween.

We did have a Spirit store in our little area last year and that was cool. I am hoping they come back. I have also ordered some things online already.

Happy reaping. Thanks for hosting this. I know it is a lot of work.


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

i check multiple times daily as well, probably more since the dead line is heree =)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, yup deadline is almost upon us, will run it thru the night, I have sent alot of your your vicitim, am almost done, but yet, still room for the last minute sign up

Now a VERY IMPORTANT note: as you know I have been slowly sending names due to the amount of people participating(123 and counting) well, some of you have had your names for a bit now, and I know of a couple who have shipped, when you get your gift DO NOT reveal who it is or what you got on this thread or any other until Every one has their gift, last year it started a bit before,. and it isn't fair to those who are waiting, so please refrain, if you got a name with your gift you may PM your person to thank them
ALSO, please PM me when you receive your gift so I know it!! thanks guys!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have my name. Now the fun begins. Thanks Bethene


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Are we not able to reveal anything at all? I figured we might be able to show what we got as long as we didn't say who it's from...  I'm glad you said something or I probably would have messed up. Although now that I've said that, I'll probably be the last to receive, haha.


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks Bethene for the heads up on the reveal! This is my first year and I so want to do things right. Thanks again for letting us know.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I have missed out on the Reaper exchange the past couple of years. I did get in on the post-reaper exchange last year which was a lot of fun. 

Can't wait to get the name of my, 'victim'. 


I like anything in the spooky/scary halloween style. Not a cutie decorator. Can't wait to find out what my reapee likes to go out and start to shop!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> Are we not able to reveal anything at all? I figured we might be able to show what we got as long as we didn't say who it's from...  I'm glad you said something or I probably would have messed up. Although now that I've said that, I'll probably be the last to receive, haha.


i think its just more fun to have our 'reapee' reveal what they received


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Halloween_Queen said:


> i think its just more fun to have our 'reapee' reveal what they received



That's what I meant. I thought as a victim, we might be able to share what we receive if we dont say who we got it from so people can't use process of elimintation to figure out who their reaper is before their gift arises. I didn't mean for us to show what we got for our victims. 

But no worries. I'll play by the rules


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Holy cow! Just shipped my package & it was $50 to ship. I will be looking for lighter gifts next year.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Let the VICTIMIZING begin!!!..... Lol!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> Holy cow! Just shipped my package & it was $50 to ship. I will be looking for lighter gifts next year.


*
Oh no!!!!! Thats terribel  Sorry you had to pay that  

On another note I thought we were allowed to show what we got as long as we didnt say who it was from?? I really enjoyed looking at everyones gifts and with so many people It would be fun to start seeing what everyone got. Otherwise everyone is going to post at one time. 

Hmmm Oh well. Bethene is the queen of the Seceret Reaper and we subjects must obey the Queen at all times *


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

i know alot of you want to show what you got right away, but why not wait til every one has theirs? I have been on other forums with their gift exchanges and that is the way it always was, then when EVERYONE has theirs, THEN we all show, cuz several people have already shipped and some won't be shipping til the Sept deadline, so just to keep every one even, isn't that the fair way? I know every one is anxious, and excited,and I am glad, but just try to put your self in the shoes of one who gets theirs later. I really am not trying to be a buzz kill, or put a damper on things, but to me, that just is fair. we actually just got done on Larry's Christmas Fan Club forum, with a Secret Santa in July exchange, and we waited til every one had theirs, it worked out fine, of course not near the people involved , but same concept, 

oh yeah, BTW :
*I am finished PMing the names!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay!! ( whew -- 124 is the final count) if any one hasn't gotten theirs or has a problem, let me know~*

thanks for your patience, and please try to under stand why I made the rule, I know last year it made it harder for the ones who didn't get theirs early, feel more anxious!, worried they weren't going to get theirs, when, in reality, we have over a month to ship! thanks gang!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

bethene said:


> i know alot of you want to show what you got right away, but why not wait til every one has theirs? I have been on other forums with their gift exchanges and that is the way it always was, then when EVERYONE has theirs, THEN we all show, cuz several people have already shipped and some won't be shipping til the Sept deadline, so just to keep every one even, isn't that the fair way? I know every one is anxious, and excited,and I am glad, but just try to put your self in the shoes of one who gets theirs later. I really am not trying to be a buzz kill, or put a damper on things, but to me, that just is fair. we actually just got done on Larry's Christmas Fan Club forum, with a Secret Santa in July exchange, and we waited til every one had theirs, it worked out fine, of course not near the people involved , but same concept,
> 
> oh yeah, BTW :
> *I am finished PMing the names!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay!! ( whew -- 124 is the final count) if any one hasn't gotten theirs or has a problem, let me know~*
> ...


erm.... i still havent gotten mine =/


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Understand the rule. Wasn't meaning to cause a debate. I'm sure it made some people anxious to be waiting. I got my towards the very end last year & didnt mind seeing what people got. It's fun to see what people are getting & think, "Ooh, that's cool. What will I get?"


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

got yours out, Halloween queen,

I guess I really don't care about the reveal, but we need a special thread, I just thought it was nicer to keep the suspense.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

bethene said:


> i know alot of you want to show what you got right away, but why not wait til every one has theirs? I have been on other forums with their gift exchanges and that is the way it always was, then when EVERYONE has theirs, THEN we all show, cuz several people have already shipped and some won't be shipping til the Sept deadline, so just to keep every one even, isn't that the fair way? I know every one is anxious, and excited,and I am glad, but just try to put your self in the shoes of one who gets theirs later. I really am not trying to be a buzz kill, or put a damper on things, but to me, that just is fair. we actually just got done on Larry's Christmas Fan Club forum, with a Secret Santa in July exchange, and we waited til every one had theirs, it worked out fine, of course not near the people involved , but same concept,
> 
> oh yeah, BTW :
> *I am finished PMing the names!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay!! ( whew -- 124 is the final count) if any one hasn't gotten theirs or has a problem, let me know~*
> ...


*Bethene this whole Reaper gig is all you girlfriend  What ever you want we will abide by  You are the Queen of the Reaper gift exchange and like I said we are your loyal subjects, 

While of course I am anxious to see everyones loot I have no problem waiting. Actually it might be fun to see everyones stuff at one time. One nice long thread to go through. I agree with having another thread when the time comes. Thank you again lady for doing this we all very much appreciate it*


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I agree.. It's your show Bethene. We should wait until we are givin the go ahead and then have a posting frenzie to show all the fun stuff!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I agree with Spooki and Kymmm.


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

First let me say a huge Thank YOU to Bethene! And I for one being new at this like the idea of posting how you want us to do this as many of us are "first timers" at this. So to have the "rules" posted and know how you want us to do this helps me greatly. Thanks again for all the work and time you have put in to this!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you Bethene for all the hard work you put into this. I have made several trips to the attic, basement, garage, and a few stores. All the supplies to make my reapees gift are on the kitchen counter. THIS IS SOOOOOOOO EXCITING!!!!!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> Holy cow! Just shipped my package & it was $50 to ship. I will be looking for lighter gifts next year.


how much did your package weigh??


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Halloween_Queen said:


> how much did your package weigh??


I'll have to double check but I don't think it was too heavy. 18 pounds I think.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I was unable to log on to provide my info...is this something I can still participate in?


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

I haven't gotten mine either.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I pm'd it to you for sure now halloween junkie, I am sorry for the mix up!
well, as the debacle with halloween junkie proves, I need a vacation, !! so am leaving tomorrow for camping til Saturday, I hope things are ok with every one now, if not, I will solve it when I get back. keep having fun . I will be planning my victims gift while gone!!


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmm, I have not gotten mine either.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

HALLOW and Stay cool everybody... I heard from our Mistress of Reaperdom that she (bethene) will be back after her vacation to wrap up the last ones. 

In the meantime - if you haven't heard from *me* either, and you are in on the Secret Reaper bunch, please PM me. I have a little something to share. . . BOO!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Ooooh - I just made a fresh batch of "Suzie Chews" - a family favorite cookie that I make at Halloween through New year. They are habit forming! Better get my Reaper box ready to send out soon - before I eat all the goodies!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> Ooooh - I just made a fresh batch of "Suzie Chews" - a family favorite cookie that I make at Halloween through New year. They are habit forming! Better get my Reaper box ready to send out soon - before I eat all the goodies!


*Hmmmm Suzie Chews??? If you are putting some of those in your victims box feel free to send a few my way they sound yummy Or maybe Im your victim in that case definately put some in the box *


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Hmmmm Suzie Chews??? If you are putting some of those in your victims box feel free to send a few my way they sound yummy Or maybe Im your victim in that case definitely put some in the box *



Ok -- But I'm warning you!! They are HABIT FORMING!! I have already eaten 6 today!! IF you start - you can't stop. Unless you are strongly allergic to peanuts! LOL
Hmmm- althooooough..if I get you to eat a bunch -perhaps you won't be able to fit into those lovely Zombie Stomper stilettos I've been coveting ever since yo posted the pic in your album - and you will HAVE to send them to me! Buuuwaa ha haaaa!! LOL OMG - I am so gonna bust my britches if I don't stop eating these. Time to go back on the Halloween Forum diet.... seriously!


----------



## gothiccaddy (Nov 7, 2006)

Are you takin anymore people? I haven't been able to get on due to computer problems til tonight?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have gotten my Reaper and I have been looking on-line I am not seeing anything that screams my Reaper. =[


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*secret reaper*



gothiccaddy said:


> Are you takin anymore people? I haven't been able to get on due to computer problems til tonight?


bethene is camping, you'll have to wait till she gets back. you might send her a pm so she doesn't miss this message


so i went to walgreens in mason city, iowa, they were putting their candy out. said halloween is this week. 

went to the dollar general in charles city, iowa, their candy is out and they were clearing aisles for their halloween. i picked up some candy for my reapee. one step done


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hey anyone get a package from their Reaper yet????? Not asking what you got just if you received anything yet? *


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Nothing recieved yet but I should be mailing mine out soon. Just waiting for one thing to get here and then off it goes!! <evil grin>


----------



## Dark Crop (Jun 27, 2010)

I got mine, its sweet and i can totally use it ..but thats all ill say.. im still making mine and will ship hopefully this weekend/next week


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

Is there a thread showing what everyone got last year? I did search but only came up with the sign-up thread....


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

LonnieC said:


> Is there a thread showing what everyone got last year? I did search but only came up with the sign-up thread....


Yes, I shared the link a couple pages back.


----------



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

I sent my reapers out today, I haven't received anything yet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

I could send mine out but I keep finding stuff to add....soon wahahahaha!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I've been out of the country and missed the deadline -- does anyone know if a second group of reapers has been formed. I had so much fun last year -- I hate to miss it!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been out shopping and I keep seeing things that say something about the reaper and it gives me a great feeling knowing that the Reaper Will Cometh... I have my stuff all bought, but don't won't to send yet. I may find something better and then I can keep some of this......LOL

That way I won't have bought it just for me....Or I may just add more. This is so much fun!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I hope to mail my Reaper's gift soon. i JUST REALLY HOPE the person will like it.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> I hope to mail my Reaper's gift soon. i JUST REALLY HOPE the person will like it.


 
Same goes for me. I thought I packed most of it up in a cool way. Waiting for one other thing.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *You can do what you like but I like to decorate the box with all sorts of halloween pictures and stamps. I use lots of packing peanuts to make sure nothing breaks, then I wrap each thing individually, try to make it as special as I can. At least I try  I think it makes it more fun for the Victim *
> 
> *Wow I cant believe how many people say they are almost done shopping. Im still waiting for some Halloween stores to open up here. I have a very special victim this year and I really want to make sure I get just the right thing muahahahaha   *


 
The trick is do your reaper shopping after halloween. You get everything on sale for a great price then your reaper ends up getting more stuff.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

rockplayson said:


> The trick is do your reaper shopping after halloween. You get everything on sale for a great price then your reaper ends up getting more stuff.


*Yes but how do you know what to get if you dont know who your reaper is....I mean I like to get things from their likes list. I guess I could get some stuff and then get things from their likes list*


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Very slim pickings in my neck of the woods. So will be a bit longer before I can get my things together.
I want them to fit my reapee's style


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*secret reaper*



B Scary said:


> I've been out of the country and missed the deadline -- does anyone know if a second group of reapers has been formed. I had so much fun last year -- I hate to miss it!


check with bethene and see if you can still get in. pm her. she's had a few latecomers

i haven't received or sent. i'm waiting for halloween to be put out. i want to buy one thing and make some things

i did head out to work yesterday, and as i was backing out of the garage, i saw a big package on my front steps. i gleefully leaped out of the van and checked it out. bummer. it was wrong address and wrong person. and i don't need any deedee diapers anyway. lol.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, I am back , I have a few late signer uppers, I am giving them til Sunday to get theri info to me, so if you are reading this, hurry! seeing as I bumped the deadline back due to my tri[, I am coasting a bit on the few stragglers.
I found something at a fleamarket that I am going to use to make part of the gift for my reaper, I am making a couple of things, and buying a couple more, and I am with NOWHINING, I hope my victim likes it!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Purchased one treat today for my victim!!!! Not nearly done but its a start *


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Woohoo, I got my box sealed and I shall be going to ship monday. Hopefully the victim will enjoy it


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Almost done with my package too. I hope my reapee likes it. Hopefully I can get it completed shortly.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow and Welcome back bethene!! 
This has got to be so much work to keep everyone straight - especially THIS year with the increase in participants!! I too will wait to mail mid September, just prior to the shipping deadline. Will be traveling for 2 weeks starting Friday, so I can't wait to scope out what other cities have for my Secret Reaper! BOO!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Yes but how do you know what to get if you dont know who your reaper is....I mean I like to get things from their likes list. I guess I could get some stuff and then get things from their likes list*


 
Being that we are all halloween fanatics and are pretty much against gore and cute/glittery stuff odds are you as a shopper are not going to buy that stuff. And hopefully after being on here everyday of the year you would kind of figure it out by now what most people like.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm a little worried about my victim. He/She has not been active in this thread. I hope they did not forget about this.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I've picked up some items, but most of the local stores don't have anything out yet, so I don't want to rush it. Michaels and Big Lots, but none others for the most part. Party City should be this week.

Paul.


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

rockplayson said:


> I'm a little worried about my victim. He/She has not been active in this thread. I hope they did not forget about this.


I wouldnt worry too much Rock. I've only posted here once myself, yet believe me, I'm diligently working away on my victims gift.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, me too. I am not sure I have posted on here recently, but I have been on the hunt for my victim. I have bought several things and still looking.


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

building... buying... creating... I have a DEAD line to meet !!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Just incase people don't see the tip thread I made before here's a copy.

I have been able to find out secret reapers just from the location status on others profiles. So here's an example of what I was trying to show people. (the people I mention have been pming me about there exciting news. I have not told them who there reaper was and no personall info was given just a city and state.)

*EXAMPLE:*

*So Bounderbudz lets say you are my secret reaper. When I recive your gift it will have your address on it. *

*First Name Last Name*
*Address:1031 Halloween Way Drive*
*Absecon New Jersey*


*Right now by looking at your profile I see that you live in Absecon New Jersey. So if I happened to run across a post or thread you contributed to I would know. Get it now?*

*It doesnt mean it will work for everyone but if someone just has Ohio as there location we can always go back to the offical sign up thread and look. *
*__________________*


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

rockplayson said:


> Just incase people don't see the tip thread I made before here's a copy.
> 
> I have been able to find out secret reapers just from the location status on others profiles. So here's an example of what I was trying to show people. (the people I mention have been pming me about there exciting news. I have not told them who there reaper was and no personall info was given just a city and state.)
> 
> ...


Okay, after reading through the Secret Reaper thread from last year, I thought when you mailed it out, it was okay to let your victim know who the gift came from. Am I wrong on this?


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Pumpkin Butcher said:


> Okay, after reading through the Secret Reaper thread from last year, I thought when you mailed it out, it was okay to let your victim know who the gift came from. Am I wrong on this?


 
Nope your not wrong but Bethene wanted us to all wait untill everyone recived there gift to make it more exciting. It's your choice but to hold off makes it really suspenfull.


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

rockplayson said:


> Nope your not wrong but Bethene wanted us to all wait untill everyone recived there gift to make it more exciting. It's your choice but to hold off makes it really suspenfull.


So then it's up to the victim to not reveal to everyone who their gift came from, right?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, now I am confused. I thought we were just not to post that we had received or what we got until the end. I thought we were told it was okay to PM the person that we had recieived their gift. Just not post on the open board about it.


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Okay, now I am confused. I thought we were just not to post that we had received or what we got until the end. I thought we were told it was okay to PM the person that we had recieived their gift. Just not post on the open board about it.


That's what I thought..........


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Pumpkin Butcher said:


> So then it's up to the victim to not reveal to everyone who their gift came from, right?


 
Sure. I guess. But I know I don't want to know who my secret reaper is untill I make a post showing of the awesome stuff I got. I think putting a riddle or clue in the gift would make for a fun suprise. We could have a post secret reaper thread and we could all guess. Say after 3 or 4 guesses our reaper could revil themselves.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

normally the reaper lets the victim know who they are...and honestly I think it would be easier on Bethene if you were able to get in touch with your reaper and let them know you received your package...its one less thing she will have to worry about, especially since there are so many. 

It just that we dont post who they are or what they got until everyone has reported that they have their gifts.

Besides its just as much fun to see what and who everyone else had


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, if I didn't hear from my "victim" that they'd received their gift I'd be so anxious! I know there will be tracking but just because it's been delivered doesn't necessarily mean that it made it into the right hands.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Si-cotik is right, you can PM your reaper and thank him or her for the gift, ,(assuming you know who it is, I always write a little letter and my name )- while keeping it a secret from the rest of the group until we have a big reveal, but it is also ok to let me know you received your gift!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Rikki said:


> Yeah, if I didn't hear from my "victim" that they'd received their gift I'd be so anxious! I know there will be tracking but just because it's been delivered doesn't necessarily mean that it made it into the right hands.


Yes I agree


And Bethene I don't mean NOT tell you, I just meant it would be easier to keep up with them all....unless you are super duper organized and have everyone written down...lol


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

What it comes down to is a reaper can choose to let their reapee know it is them when they send their present or they don't have to. If you do let them know, that's fine, but the reapee is not supposed to tell who it is til the very end. Or you can choose to not let your reapee know who you are when you send the gift. Then at the end, you can announce it to them. 

I am going to let my reapee know with my gift. I think there is enough suspense waiting to receive it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Si-cotik, I have lists upon lists, one with the sign up info, one with the pairings and one with the confirmation numbers! and I have used 4 colors of hi lighter! LOL! I got my self a bit confused by starting sending names early, so needed the highlighters


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

lol Bethene


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

AmFatallyYours said:


> What it comes down to is a reaper can choose to let their reapee know it is them when they send their present or they don't have to. If you do let them know, that's fine, but the reapee is not supposed to tell who it is til the very end. Or you can choose to not let your reapee know who you are when you send the gift. Then at the end, you can announce it to them.
> 
> I am going to let my reapee know with my gift. I think there is enough suspense waiting to receive it.


Okay, that's what I thought.
Whew, glad that's cleared up........... lol


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Oh boy all these options  I certainly hope my Reaper puts a note in my box letting me know who they are because I want to be able to pm them right away to say thanks *


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I really need the stores around here to get more of their Halloween out!!! I feel like I'm really behind, so many people are posting that they are almost done, WOW!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

13ghost, I have just gotten started, so don't worry! you are not alone!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, the idea I had just isn't panning out. I'm going to make one more attempt at it tomorrow and if that falls through I guess I've got to come up with something else!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

NOWHINING said:


> I have gotten my Reaper and I have been looking on-line I am not seeing anything that screams my Reaper. =[


I am having the same problem. I have a few things to go on, but ... Well, not a whole lot there.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Secret Reaper is exciting!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Which company gives the best deal in shipping? Fed Ex, Post office, or UPS?


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

Sidnami said:


> Which company gives the best deal in shipping? Fed Ex, Post office, or UPS?



IMO, the post office


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

Reaper gift is complete! I will ship this weekend!


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, I thought that I had my surprise all lined up, until I checked out the website of my reaping recipient. Now I'm starting from scratch, but it's not a total loss. I'll get to keep and use what I had gotten for them myself!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Sidnami said:


> Which company gives the best deal in shipping? Fed Ex, Post office, or UPS?


If it's a large package go with UPS. If it's something that will fit in a USPS flat rate Priority box (or smaller) then the post office is probably your best bet. UPS has a really good shipping estimate calculator on their website though so you can check it out before making a decision.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

I have been working on my secret reaper gift and sure hope my victim loves it, and i'm waiting patiently for mine  this is so much fun


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

I have purchased a few things but im waiting for halloween to get into full swing in most stores so that i dont see something later on and wish i'd sent it =D


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh no!!!!! I actually missed it this year?? I don't beleive it!!
Well if it's not too late I'd love to join the fun.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Tease for my secret reapee'..... _ (heheheh)_


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

am busy working on mine, have a couple of what I hope are great ideas, am getting so excited- I love the sending as much or more! who-hooo!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Here's a hint to my victim. I pulled a borderline reversed Charlie Brown with what I sent. See the Halloween special.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

Terra said:


> Tease for my secret reapee'..... _ (heheheh)_


oh, thank you Terra! I am going to love it!!! lol

And here's a tease for my 'victim'.










Sorry, haven't even started on it!!  I am such a slacker!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you guys are so funny, you're making me laugh. okay, my tease, i'm making most of it. and i like to sew


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh wow this is so fun! My order came in, now just to get it boxed up and ready to send. I hope I have the things that will make them happy.......I have been tempted to keep a couple of them for me....hahahaha


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

This is so much fun. I've enjoyed going thru the posts trying to get an idea what my reapee would like, working in the garage trying to make the perfect gift and then shopping for that something extra. 

And then, wondering who has my name??? are they doing the same??? 

My tease is "I'm using great stuff foam and sharp knives."


----------



## HEATHER14535 (Aug 23, 2008)

oh that stinks i missed it.....i guess i need to read better next time haha


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL on the pic CC.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am WAITIIIIIING!!! THAT OKAY. i AM WAITING TO SEND MY VICTIM'S GIFT OUT TOO! HAHA


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh how I hope that Terra is my Reaper! Okay, okay, I know that whoever my reaper is I will be very happy....but you all have to admit that a Terra styrofoam concoction is bound to be absolutely awesome!


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

I'm jealous of all of you!! I havent started either.....and I'm not even sure where to begin! This is hard! eek....


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I got my gift today! A true Secret Reaper, since they didn't put their name on it anywhere! I do know they live about an hour from me!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

SimplyJenn said:


> LOL on the pic CC.


 
Yep, that was funny!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I am working on mine today, it will be done in several days. Yes, mine is a build too. It will be quite scary! 

Based on the info, the person I got likes their stuff on the scary side, so I am making something especially to satisfy that. Sorry for the delay! But, I think it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*OH my i cant stand it! THe teases are killing me LOL I actually am almost done with my secret reaper's gift! I really really really hope they like it. My tease.....Hmmmm.... well of course it will be something fabulous*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

of course, Spooki, what else could it be??

CC you are too funny! 

worked a bit on mine again today, will be at in again in a bit. !


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love the anticipation. It is so much fun! I have bought a few things, but am still looking for a special something for my Reapee.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I am in the same boat, trying to find that main thing for my reapee. I just wish I had just a wee bit more information about them. I LOVE to shop for other people. Suprises for them are even better.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hey anyone get their gift yet? I havent gotten mine and I havent sent mine out yet either. I am still putting it together. I am nervous because i really want them to like it. I have gotten some things will get the rest tomorrow and then probably will be shipping it out sometime this week  So Terra .....a tombstone huh??? Hmmm wonder if that baby will be making its way over to my neck of the woods??? *


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Spookilicious, remember we were asked to NOT announce when we received our gift until the end. We can PM the sender that it is here, but not on the open board until later.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

There is not a problem with saying we received our gift. We just cannot say WHO our reaper is.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I already have the perfect thing for my victim, or should I say I hope I do. They described their theme they are having this year and this is going to fit in nicely, hope I'm not giving myself away. I will probably ship closer to the deadline I want to pick up a few more things waiting for the stores to stock their shelves.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

lol this is really starting to feeling like "christmas " lol but then again when it comes to halloween that is how i feel the whole time lol


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

AmFatallyYours said:


> There is not a problem with saying we received our gift. We just cannot say WHO our reaper is.




*Yeah thats all I meant, not trying to get anyone in trouble just trying to keep the fun going. Im not asking to see what you got or who your Reaper was....just if you got it thats all *


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification. I an new to the reaper thing and am trying hard to make sure I do things right. I'm glad to know that we can hype this without revealing the gift. I guess I had misread.

I am like a kid waiting on Santa. Every day I am watching for the mailman. UPS always deliver here about 6:30 p.m. and I have the wooden door open and am sort of listening and watching in the reflection of my glass fireplace doors each night. LOL I have neighbors who get UPS shipments often, so when I hear the truck, I sort of lean forward hoping it will stop.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I received my gift last week! It was awesome!

MUMS on who and what!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

my victem knows I'm the reaper. If anyone recived there gift they should just post pictures. It's not that big of a deal.  (I just really wanna see the awesome stuff)


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Woo-hoo!!! Thank you so much for squeaking me in. I already have ideas on what to get my victim muahahahahaha!!!


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

The suspense is KILLIN' meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.........


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

now, rockplayson, we had this discussion already- we wait til ever one gets their gift to show pictures, and we will have a special reveal thread so every ones gift is together . O know it is hard to wait, but the anticipation building makes the reveal even more fun!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am bumping it to say..... I'm WAAAAIIIITINNNNG!!!!!!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

i bought my victim's gift today. I hope he/she/ likes it =). i see a lot of people here are so very creative and are making their gifts. I wish I could do that! 

Would you be disappointed if your reaper gift was store bought?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

I found more stuff!! Im going to need a bigger box...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Creepy Spiders, I won't be disappointed with a Reaper gift bought or homemade. It is the excitement of knowing that it comes from someone else who loves Halloween that makes it special. 


I can't wait to get mine. I am still waiting to send mine off because I just know that I will find something else to add.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I finally got the items I had been waiting on, so looks like I'll be able to send off my package this weekend! WOO WHO! I can hardly wait to see what my Secret Reaper sends me! This is so much fun!


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> I am bumping it to say..... I'm WAAAAIIIITINNNNG!!!!!!


That's not whining I here is it, ummmmmmmm I didn't think so. LOL heeeee 
I don't know about anyone else but I think anticipating is the best part, at least I'm trying to convince myself of it.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm waiting patiently  but when i get off work everyday i'm checking my front porch ha


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

I am having a real problem adding the new find to the gift and sending it....its just so spooky and unique.....I want to keep it WAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

@ Mr. gris ~ I KNOW that feeling. it took all of my willpower NOT to buy two of the thing I am gifting. hahahah


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Sent mine out last week. They should have it this week! Enjoy!


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

lilangel_66071 said:


> I'm waiting patiently  but when i get off work everyday i'm checking my front porch ha


I don't even have to wait tell I get home, I am having it delivered at work the mail man comes around 12:00 and around the same for UPS. Hope there's no customers in the office when it comes because I'm going to rip it open very carefully of course don't want to break anything.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Lucky you  , i cant have stuff shipped to work or i would have ha


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Mr. Gris said:


> I am having a real problem adding the new find to the gift and sending it....its just so spooky and unique.....I want to keep it WAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


I know the feeling!! I made my Reaper gifts & I'm extrememly pleased with how they turned out! I may have to make duplicates for myself!!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

CreepySpiders said:


> i bought my victim's gift today. I hope he/she/ likes it =). i see a lot of people here are so very creative and are making their gifts. I wish I could do that!
> 
> Would you be disappointed if your reaper gift was store bought?


The gift comes from the heart (blackened as it may be). It doesn't matter if its bought or made. The perfect gift for your reapee may have been a purchased gift. I purchased part of mine. Found the exact item that I thought they would love.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

@ajbanz ~ heehee you said, reapee. don't know why but that makes me smile. my heart is definitely black so i'm good!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

i purchased mine too so dont worry its all good  a gift is a gift i say made or store bought... I just love the experience


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

CreepySpiders said:


> i bought my victim's gift today. I hope he/she/ likes it =). i see a lot of people here are so very creative and are making their gifts. I wish I could do that!
> 
> Would you be disappointed if your reaper gift was store bought?


*I would never be disappointed if my gift was store bought! There are lots of really cool halloween items to purchase. Im sure your victim will love it*


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Putting the finishing touches on my victims gift tonight........... Yay!!!!!!
I hope they like it!!! If they don't, they can always send it back home, cause I sure do.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> I am having a real problem adding the new find to the gift and sending it....its just so spooky and unique.....I want to keep it WAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


*You listen to me....you put that gift in the box with the rest of the stuff, espescially if I'm your victim If Im not then keep it *


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I totally agree, the anticipation is the best part. 

Or, maybe the best part is shopping. 

Or...creatively wrapping. 

Or...finding THE package on the porch. 

Oh, hell, I love the whole thing!!!!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Working on mine right now.......


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ok i have my box and I have a couple of items for it, but I ordered something for my victim and I have to wait for that to get here so I can add it to the box then out it goes!!!*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Arlita said:


> That's not whining I here is it, ummmmmmmm I didn't think so. LOL heeeee
> I don't know about anyone else but I think anticipating is the best part, at least I'm trying to convince myself of it.


hahahahhahahahahhhahahahaha NOOOOO! I didnt think about that until you mention it!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Ooohhh i hope to mail mine out tomorrow!!!! Oh! Oh!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Monday September 13th is when I'll be sending my reaper gift. So beware!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> Holy cow! Just shipped my package & it was $50 to ship. I will be looking for lighter gifts next year.


Dang! That's when you move to the flat rate box for 10$ if everything would fit... heck even if it fit in 3 boxes it still would have been cheaper!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*BUMP!!!! So excited and cant wait to receive my Reapers gift However I think im more excited about shipping my victims gift out*


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

I finished the gift today and I will be shipping this afternoon...also I am bumping the shipping to priority so my victim should get it by Friday!!!

I hope they like it!!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm working on my victims gift now. I always love to put gore in my props and I am trying to hold back, but I think it wouldn't be me without a touch of gore. Anyway I hope my victim will like it. I have a feeling I won't be able to ship it out until next week. I really want it to come out exactly how I vision it.


----------



## Veckah (Apr 5, 2010)

My gift is in the works... I've been so darn busy lately that I haven' t even been able to keep up with the forum, but my victim has been on my mind a lot.... Ideas, I haz dem.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Mine went out today. Well, part of it. I had part of it shipped directly from the warehouse (did I just give away who your Secret Reaper is reapee?). I bought all their gifts but I went to a thrift shop and got some cool stuff I thought would look good in their haunt. It is nicely worn and looks old. It was hard parting with some of it. I personally do not care if my gift is home made or store bought. I gave a long detailed list of store bought suggestions because I know some people don't build confidently, and some do not have time. But I love either. 

Joisey, if you are building my prop put extra gore in it. LOL


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> I finished the gift today and I will be shipping this afternoon...also I am bumping the shipping to priority so my victim should get it by Friday!!!
> 
> I hope they like it!!!!


*Im sure I will love it *


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Mine is all ready to go! I just need to get it to the post office. I didn't have a lot to go on so, I hope my victim likes it. Being a Secret Reaper has been a little stressful but, it has also been a lot of fun! JustWhisper, your gift sounds like my kind of stuff!! <<hoping>>


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

MHooch said:


> I totally agree, the anticipation is the best part.
> 
> Or, maybe the best part is shopping.
> 
> ...


OMG I love you patti! You are sooo funny!! xox


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, thrift store stuff. I hope you are my reaper. Or someone who made things. Or someone who bought it. I just can't wait to receive the package and get to have fun opening it!!

I have all of my Reapee's stuff, but I have to find something appropriate to wrap it in. I have been looking, but haven't found IT yet.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

CreepySpiders said:


> i bought my victim's gift today. I hope he/she/ likes it =). i see a lot of people here are so very creative and are making their gifts. I wish I could do that!
> 
> Would you be disappointed if your reaper gift was store bought?


CS you buy me a gift anytime!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I've picked up a few things for my reapee so far that I'm pretty happy with, and I have all of my supplies to make the main 1 or 2 parts of the gift, I just need to find enoough spare time to make it to my liking!! LOL!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Hahaha My package had to travel the longest distance and arrived as the first!
I've been REAPED. See new thread for photos.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

just mailed my victim their package. ....nervously biting nails....... hope they like it. It's all store bought! 
But, they should receive it _tomorrow_!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm still finding something else to go with my gift. I looked back and what I have is not enough. Problem is I know exactley what he want's but the iteam is not out yet. I'm also afraid it won't be out in time for the shipping dealine. What should I do?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

rockplayson said:


> I'm still finding something else to go with my gift. I looked back and what I have is not enough. Problem is I know exactley what he want's but the iteam is not out yet. I'm also afraid it won't be out in time for the shipping dealine. What should I do?


*I wouldnt worry. Everyone on here is very understanding and usually very appreciative of what they receive. If there was an item they requested from a place and the place doesnt have it in time for you to ship Im sure they will understand. 
Besides when we write our likes and dislikes its a guideline. We understand if may not be exactly what we put down. If it is great but if not then thats fine too. I try to give a few specifics and then an idea of things and themes I like so this way if an item I want is not available yet they have much more to go on. Im sure whatever you get will be fine*


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Tumblindice said:


> CS you buy me a gift anytime!


THAT's how I feel about it too! ;-)


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I had fun gathering my reapee stuff. One last item to tie up and pack it up over the weekend.  Nothing like secret reapers and Pumpkin Spice Lattes to get me in the Halloween mood. (Like I wasn't before...)


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I got a notice on the door yesterdat that I had a package but wasnt home to sign for it. Maybe.... I guess I'll find out when I get home today.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*YAY!! Ok the item I ordered for my victim arrived today! So now I can get my package ready to add my other items and get it shipped out!!!! Oh man Im really really hoping my victim likes it , IM SO NERVOUS I REALLY WANT THEM TO  OOH I cant wait to get started on wrapping it all up*


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

One last question, who here has let there victem know that you are there reaper? I messaged mine through PM so he knows.  (that's okay right)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yup, thats fine, rockplayson!!


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

ok...just a note...if anyone receives anything from their reaper that is clown related and you are one who does not care for clowns, I'll send you my address and you can just forward them to me! it's a win/win! And this has NOTHING to do with the fact that I'm lagging and behind in my own prop building! Really.......

geez, is there a forum for procrastinators?


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Does sending a singing midget in a Halloween costume for a day count as a gift for Secret Reaper?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My goal is to wrap up my Reaper stuff today and try to get to the post office. I have been trying to figure out how to wrap this appropriately. I have looked and looked for some paper to use and was about to give up. In the middle of the night last night it hit me that I could use the Halloween tablecovers or something along those lines and it would not only be decorative, the wrapping might still be usable for the reapee!


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

rockplayson said:


> One last question, who here has let there victem know that you are there reaper? I messaged mine through PM so he knows.  (that's okay right)


I don't want my victim to know who their reaper is until they get to the bottom of the box, that's where they will find a card letting them know I'm their reaper. I am not even going to put my name on the box only the return address. I have been getting a kick out of seeing my victims messages on this thread because I know they be happy with their gift. 
I love the suspence of not knowing who my reaper is, and what great they have picked out or have made for me.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printers, i love your table cloth wrap idea. i'm going to use it. i've been trying to think how to wrap mine too. thanks


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

the shape of 2 of mine is odd, don't know if it could be wrapped, but like the table cloth idea!!but first need to find a box to fit ! will be finishing up this week end, but need my paycheck to pay for shipping so hope to have it out next week some time~~


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

up until this point my excitement has just been for my victim you know... trying to make it as creepy 
as possible. 

But then yesterday it hit me~ I AM GETTING SOMETHING TOO! Woooo=) This is my first year here and I am like a kids ina candy store. you all have the best ideas.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was about to panic over the wrapping idea because I wanted something to fit the whole Halloween reaper idea and couldn't find any wrapping paper. I haven't gotten to the wrapping yet, but think it will be cool. I am still toying with what I am going to actually send. I have bought way too much and have to decide what will actually go---I will be able to keep some of the booty I bought!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I have the suspense of waiting for the items I ordered for my victim to arrive. Not much out in my area yet, so I hope my order arrives sooooooooon. I wouldn't want to be a tardy reaper!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I was uncertain at first about what to get my victim because there is not much information to go on. I LOVE that there are a lot of posts on here. That will really help your reaper. So, a lot of us have similar opinions about used and new being okay, homemade okay, scary okay, etc. I really like homemade, used and scary too...

SO! with that in mind I hope my victim likes their stuff. I will be sending it out closer to deadline. There's always just one more thing to add isn't there?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I mailed mine out yesterday so... it's on its way!!!!!! I was so unsure about what I got, I wanted to include a letter telling why I picked each thing.. lol <<Biting nails>>


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

kymm, I am sure your reapee will LOVE it.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> I wanted to include a letter telling why I picked each thing.. lol <<Biting nails>>



I did do that with my gift. For some of the items anyway.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Well, my package at the post office was not my gift  But... it was Halloween related so it was still exciting. I forgot about my costume I ordered weeks ago & was coming from China.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I did not tell my reapee who I was. I signed my card "secret reaper". I hope they don't mind that I did not wrap their gift. It never occurred to me to wrap it. Oh well, it's to a guy and they generally don't care about wrapping paper anyway. It just gets in the way. LOL

I see some people are posting threads with their gifts on it. Is that okay? I am use to waiting till everyone gets their gift and then posting it on this thread. I don't want to play "wrong". hehe


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

JustWhisper said:


> I did not tell my reapee who I was. I signed my card "secret reaper". I hope they don't mind that I did not wrap their gift. It never occurred to me to wrap it. Oh well, it's to a guy and they generally don't care about wrapping paper anyway. It just gets in the way. LOL
> 
> I see some people are posting threads with their gifts on it. Is that okay? I am use to waiting till everyone gets their gift and then posting it on this thread. I don't want to play "wrong". hehe


 
Ahh thanks Just Whisper. That's so sweet of you. the wrapping is not a big deal. Haha just kiding....or am I????


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

i've bought up a good bit of things for my victim but i feel like im being really cheap... but yet i really cant afford big nice things, just a bunch of small things =(


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Halloween Queen, as long as you get close to the 20 dollar limit, no worries, big or little, its the thought that goes into it that counts I am sure your gifts will be appreciated! and some times , depending on the victim, lots of smaller things is just what is needed!!!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> I did not tell my reapee who I was. I signed my card "secret reaper". I hope they don't mind that I did not wrap their gift. It never occurred to me to wrap it. Oh well, it's to a guy and they generally don't care about wrapping paper anyway. It just gets in the way. LOL
> 
> I see some people are posting threads with their gifts on it. Is that okay? I am use to waiting till everyone gets their gift and then posting it on this thread. I don't want to play "wrong". hehe


A GUY???!!!!! Those grungy thrift store things were supposed to come MY way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

my hubby informed me two days ago that it had costed $27.00 to mail the Victim's gift. I was glad it wasnt like $50.00 or higher. The hubby still wasnt thrilled either way. LOL!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

If you are in the states, don't forget about the flat rate boxes. They ship for on rates no matter the weight as long as it fits in the boxes. You can also sometimes send two flat rates cheaper than on bigger box if weight is a lot.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

and don't forget ups is cheaper a lot of times too.
i got small things last year, and loved every one of them. can't wait to see what i get this year. big, small, i love them all


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here here, Hallo!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Me too! I'll be thrilled enough just by seeing a box on the doorstep. Everything in it is just _bonus_. This is EXCITING! Feel like a kid again.

Time for another tease pic:


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Terra said:


> Time for another tease pic:


Terra, you're killing me!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

terra, i know, i know. it's something home made. am i getting close. lol. and i like you're sentiment on the package.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Terra said:


> Me too! I'll be thrilled enough just by seeing a box on the doorstep. Everything in it is just _bonus_. This is EXCITING! Feel like a kid again.
> 
> Time for another tease pic:


*FYI! If that baby isnt making its way down to me then I should just let you all know, the minute the victim reveals who got Terra for a reaper....I will be on the first plane to where ever they are to ......well hell I might as well just say it.....STEAL IT! Of course I will be sure to leave some of my most special purple glitter good luck dust behind, you know to ease the pain from the victim's loss*


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I am waiting for my gift from Terra, praying it comes to my doorstep!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I am waiting for my gift from Terra, praying it comes to my doorstep!



*Note to self, purchase one plane ticket to Louisville, Kentucky...steal tombstone from ELH, leave special purple glitter dust to ease pain of loss....fly back home....pour myself a nice glass of wine...and sit back and enjoy the view of my new tombstone made by Terra! *


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Sorry SpookiMama, I can be to Erin's waaaaay quicker than you can!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Rikki said:


> Sorry SpookiMama, I can be to Erin's waaaaay quicker than you can!


*LOL! Yes but I'm quicker than you think. Very aerodynamic, fast and sleek. Would be there and back before anyone was the wiser. Basically I'm like a Spooki Ninja *


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok mine is complete and ready to ship. I love it and hope my victim does too! Mailing out on Tuesday due to Holiday.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Ok mine is complete and ready to ship. I love it and hope my victim does too! Mailing out on Tuesday due to Holiday.


*OOOhhh Maybe thats for me*


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I really hope my victim likes their stuff. I am happy to send it and it was fun shopping for it, but it was bought and not made. I hope that is okay. A little handmade thing or two as well, but main gift shopped for. I am still not sending it yet until closer to time. I guess I will have to put a delicate stamp on the box?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ok my victim will be getting some bought items, some items I ordered online and some lil treasures that I found garage saleing , took home and refurbished to fit their theme...oh boy I sure hope they like it. I didnt make anything but Im hoping the refurbishing counts. 

Its September 5th people!!  Only 12 more days til we have to ship our Reaping Gifts out Ay yi yi, I cant wait to hear if my victim likes it and i certainly cant wait to see what my Reaper surprises me with:*D


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

is that right? is the shipping deadline sept 17th. i just thought that was the old sign up date deadline?


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

The old sign up date deadline was in August (got changed to August 13th). The shipping date has always been September 17th. That way we all get our gifts in time to put them out with our Halloween decorations.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

geesh o pete, i need to work on it today. my plans are all laid out


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Terra, I can't wait to get that in the mail and see what the whole thing looks like. You are too kind. Spookilicious...if you show up on my doorstep and steal my props I will have my zombie eat you. LOL


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

JustWhisper said:


> Terra, I can't wait to get that in the mail and see what the whole thing looks like. You are too kind. Spookilicious...if you show up on my doorstep and steal my props I will have my zombie eat you. LOL


*The Zombie would have to catch me first  Remember I AM a Spooki Ninja *


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow... are you all going to be surprised...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Terra said:


> Wow... are you all going to be surprised...


*Blasted that means its not for me, but like I said Ill just put on my best Spookilicious Ninja outfit, fly to where ever that baby ends up and steal...ummm i mean borrow it*


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I think that means it's not a tombstone......hmmmmm....what has Terra cooked up? Whatever it is, I still want it!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Working on my reaper gift again today. Won't be able to put the finishing touches on it for a few days though.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I've decided if I get Terra's gift, I'm not telling anyone..


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I found something else for my reapee.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> I found something else for my reapee.


*OOOOH maybe thats for me *

*Since I havent received mine yet it could be *


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

kymmm said:


> i've decided if i get terra's gift, i'm not telling anyone..


*lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

Well I finished my victims gift yesterday. Now I just have to find a box and ship it out on Tuesday. I had fun making it, but I hope my victim likes it. It doesn't really fit the theme they were looking for, but I'm thinking they can use the main source for something else and the other part for another area of there display. I would hope they like the actual prop together, but we will see.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

The suspense is KILLING me!! I think I'm going to start pulling out my halloween stuff and decorate my house to get my mind off of it. I should CLEAN my house but, what fun is that??? Plus, if I have a bunch of stuff on top the dirt, you will be less likely to see it right? lol


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

The more dust the better right? Or maybe the cobwebs will help to clean it up. I have had my stuff out, except the coffin. Waiting for that one.

I will be sending my package out next week. So don't die yet you still have time to get yours. . . I wonder who it will be from? Joiseygal don't worry, I am sure I will love it!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> The suspense is KILLING me!! I think I'm going to start pulling out my halloween stuff and decorate my house to get my mind off of it. I should CLEAN my house but, what fun is that??? Plus, if I have a bunch of stuff on top the dirt, you will be less likely to see it right? lol


*LOL! I like the idea of decorating over the dirt I know what you mean Kymmm I am dying to get into my bins as well. Unfortunately I have a bit of painting to do and some little jobs I need to do around the house before I will bring out all of that stuff. 
I like you am anxiously waiting for my Secret Reapers gift to make its way to me. I dont even care what it is I just love coming home from work and seeing that package waiting for me at the door  Cant wait, cant wait, cant wait:*D


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, worked on mine again today, am almost done, I also am not sure about them likeing it, it is not my usual thing(that is my only hint). now need to find a box to fit what I got them, I have been randomly saving them so , hope I have on in the basement.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am waiting to be REAP!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Boxes, OMG. I have my gifts and just need to wrap and pack. I forgot all about boxes!!! I had a yard sale this weekend and I used every box I could find today to box up the left overs and take to Goodwill and the shelter. Ssshhheesh, how stupid. Now I have to find a box.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Got half of mine done....won't be able to work on it again until Wednesday.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Rikki said:


> Got half of mine done....won't be able to work on it again until Wednesday.


*Well hurry up already I want my gift Ok Ok I realize everytime someone on here says they are going to send their gift out I think its for me  but hey the way I figure is if I keep on guessing i've got to be right eventually  right?? *


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I know this reaper experience is supposed to be an enjoyable one but as much as I enjoyed picking things up for my reapee, the fear that they will not like what I have chosen is really stressing me out!! 

The pickings here in Canada have been very slim so far so I picked up what is available...I really hope my reapee enjoys it.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Boo Baby!! said:


> I know this reaper experience is supposed to be an enjoyable one but as much as I enjoyed picking things up for my reapee, the fear that they will not like what I have chosen is really stressing me out!!
> 
> The pickings here in Canada have been very slim so far so I picked up what is available...I really hope my reapee enjoys it.


You think the pickings in canada are bad, come to holland 
I've made, gathered and have wrapped everything for my victim. Just need to find a good box to pack it in.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Boo Baby!! said:


> I know this reaper experience is supposed to be an enjoyable one but as much as I enjoyed picking things up for my reapee, the fear that they will not like what I have chosen is really stressing me out!!
> 
> The pickings here in Canada have been very slim so far so I picked up what is available...I really hope my reapee enjoys it.


*Boo Baby I wouldnt worry about it. Like weve said on here before we all do this for the fun of it. The anticipation, and its just supposed to be something to keep us occupied til the big day arrives and bring us closer. Some spend more some spend less it doesnt matter. Ive never heard anyone complain about what they've gotten. I think anyone on here participating will be most appreciative of whatever you send. (Now if thats for me for God sakes girl send it already Im dying over here  ) *


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i just started working on mine. this piece i've never made before. looked easy, but now i'm fumbling. instructions aren't real clear. well, if it doesn't turn out, the next thing i make i've made before and love it. so keeping fingers crossed


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Please, whomever is Spookilicious's reaper, get her box out to her. SHE'S DYING from the anticipation. lol.

Just love it that everytime someone posts, she states to get that box in the mail cuz it may be for her. (giggles)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We may get to use Spookilicious as a real prop before this is over if she dies of anticipation! I understand though. Everytime I see a UPS guy in the neighborhood or it is time for the post man, I am watching the door. I have ordered several things for Halloween, so I am getting things along the way. It is so much fun to wonder what it will be with each box.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, i'm off to the post office


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> well, i'm off to the post office


*HA! Thats for me I just know it *


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I have an idea.. Because everyone is so worried that their victim won't like their gift, why doesnt everyone send the gifts to me? I will go through them and then send only the items I'm sure the victim will like.. the rest will be donated to a good cause.. ME!! lol


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> I have an idea.. Because everyone is so worried that their victim won't like their gift, why doesnt everyone send the gifts to me? I will go through them and then send only the items I'm sure the victim will like.. the rest will be donated to a good cause.. ME!! lol


*Blasted! Why didnt I think of that *


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

Someone should be Reaped tomorrow or Thurs as the mailman is carrying a jar of souls in his truck and has no idea...Wahahahaha


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> Someone should be Reaped tomorrow or Thurs as the mailman is carrying a jar of souls in his truck and has no idea...Wahahahaha


*
Come on jar of souls!!!!! Over here make your way over here*


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

wooo. the item ordered for my vic will be delivered to me today. i think i will turn it around and get it out ASAP. I know I am cutting it close to the dead (bwahaha)line.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

CreepySpiders said:


> wooo. the item ordered for my vic will be delivered to me today. i think i will turn it around and get it out ASAP. I know I am cutting it close to the dead (bwahaha)line.


*
OK OK OK this is mine I can just feel it! *


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Just stopped by the UPS Store and picked up my shipping supplies. Should be going out Wednesday or Thursday..........


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Pumpkin Butcher said:


> Just stopped by the UPS Store and picked up my shipping supplies. Should be going out Wednesday or Thursday..........


Sorry Spookiicious, I spirits are telling me that this one is mine!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

ajbanz said:


> Sorry Spookiicious, I spirits are telling me that this one is mine!!!!


*Fine  you can have this one but the next one has to be mine it just has to be*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, got mine finished and packed up ready to ship, will do it in the next couple of days!


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

I wanted to send out mine today, but I have to find a box that will fit my victims prop. I am happy how it came out and feel like they will be able to use it. My victim doesn't like gory, so I didn't add any blood. Believe me no blood for me is like brutal. Anyway I'm thinking I will send mine out in the next couple of days also. Just hope it doesn't cost me a small fortune.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

I am soooo excited I keep waiting and waiting and waiting...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spooky mama, you misunderstood me, i was going to the post office to see if mine came. lol. i've just started working on mine. maybe it's yours. maybe not. if you haven't gotten yours yet it could be. oh, i hope i get it done in time. lol.


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Fine  you can have this one but the next one has to be mine it just has to be*


So Spookilicious, are you saying if it's for you, you would rather I send it to ajbanz? 
Just asking.........


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Pumpkin Butcher said:


> So Spookilicious, are you saying if it's for you, you would rather I send it to ajbanz?
> Just asking.........


Yep, send it AJs way!!! That's what she meant.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

ajbanz said:


> Yep, send it AJs way!!! That's what she meant.


*
Whoa Whoa Whoa!!! That is NOT what i meant! Nice try there ajbanz  If its for me I want it! I want it as soon as possible. Me send it to me even if I am not your victim send it to me 

Ugggh i cant stand it anymore!!! I may not make it til Sept 17th. I better get some of my very own purple feel good glitter and give myself a little sprinkle  Ahhhh thats better, happy thoughts my gift will arrive soon my gift will arrive soon *


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> Whoa Whoa Whoa!!! That is NOT what i meant! Nice try there ajbanz  If its for me I want it! I want it as soon as possible. Me send it to me even if I am not your victim send it to me
> 
> Ugggh i cant stand it anymore!!! I may not make it til Sept 17th. I better get some of my very own purple feel good glitter and give myself a little sprinkle  Ahhhh thats better, happy thoughts my gift will arrive soon my gift will arrive soon *


Did I mention that *I* was your reaper??? I plan on mailing the 17th and it takes four weeks to cross the ocean....muhahahahahahaha


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

owwwww, Meeps, thats a good one, you wicked girl you!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*You hurt me deep Meeps...you hurt me deep.*


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Awww so sorry....NOT. I'll just be heading back to the corner now lol

I sent my package today! Someone will be getting it within 4-7 days! It was a really nice package (according to the postal worker lol) that weighed 1.6 kilograms.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

MsMeeple said:


> Awww so sorry....NOT. I'll just be heading back to the corner now lol
> 
> I sent my package today! Someone will be getting it within 4-7 days! It was a really nice package (according to the postal worker lol) that weighed 1.6 kilograms.


*See Bethene she is not even really sorry! You may want to get a chair or bean bag for that corner because it looks likes going to be there for a while *


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Boo Baby I wouldnt worry about it. Like weve said on here before we all do this for the fun of it. The anticipation, and its just supposed to be something to keep us occupied til the big day arrives and bring us closer. Some spend more some spend less it doesnt matter. Ive never heard anyone complain about what they've gotten. I think anyone on here participating will be most appreciative of whatever you send. (Now if thats for me for God sakes girl send it already Im dying over here  ) *


I know you're right Spooki and I did end up enjoying the experience after all. All I can do is use my Reapee's likes as a guideline and then send items that I personally would be happy to receive. I'd be pretty pleased if I got my gift if I do say so myself...

Oh BTW, sent it out this morning....I wonder whom it is for??? MUAHAHAHAH


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok I sent my gift out by UPS today.  Now I can look forward to receiving my gift from my Reaper. I think my victim will like the gifts I enclosed. I'm sorry Spookilicious mama it is not for you.  I figure I would cut to the chase. Anyway not too many more days, so I will keep an eye out for a package at my door!!!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

i have my vics gift packed and ready to go. it kind of goes along with a previous year's 
reaper gift and that's all I will say about that!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Joiseygal said:


> Ok I sent my gift out by UPS today.  Now I can look forward to receiving my gift from my Reaper. I think my victim will like the gifts I enclosed. I'm sorry Spookilicious mama it is not for you.  I figure I would cut to the chase. Anyway not too many more days, so I will keep an eye out for a package at my door!!!


* thats ok now I can mark you off the list of possibilities *


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

CreepySpiders said:


> i have my vics gift packed and ready to go. it kind of goes along with a previous year's
> reaper gift and that's all I will say about that!


*
Hmmmm looks like I can mark you off the list too since my reaper gift last year really didnt have a them. It was fabulous but not really a theme . hmmmmmm*


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> Hmmmm looks like I can mark you off the list too since my reaper gift last year really didnt have a them. It was fabulous but not really a theme . hmmmmmm*


Geesh are you like this with christmas too? I hope your reaper gift includes ritalin lol


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

My victim will have to be extra patient as I just learned that we have a Halloween City opening tomorrow. I'm gonna hold out for some hopefully awesome finds there.

SO, Secret Reapee, my apologies...but I will make it worth your wait!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

ive mailed mine out umm last wednesday ... just hope my victtim enjoys it lol


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

*how did i miss this!? *


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I got a notice that my package can be picked up tomorrow!!!! I'm so bummed that I wasn't home to get it! Now, I have to wait another day!!!! Funny thing though... the notice said it was Spookilicious mama.. oh well.. mine now..


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> I got a notice that my package can be picked up tomorrow!!!! I'm so bummed that I wasn't home to get it! Now, I have to wait another day!!!! Funny thing though... the notice said it was Spookilicious mama.. oh well.. mine now..


*WHAT! Oh well at least pm me and tell me what it was  Oh well I guess there's no sense in wondering if the next gift shipped out is mine since Kimmm got it*


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *WHAT! Oh well at least pm me and tell me what it was  Oh well I guess there's no sense in wondering if the next gift shipped out is mine since Kimmm got it*


Wow.. I was expecting feet stomping, rolling on floor and high pitched screams.. This response was no fun..  It's more fun when you are jumping up and down with excitement so, I'll fess up. I made up the whole thing and the package I am picking up is for me.. 

Now get back to bugging the [email protected] out of everyone!! lol


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> Wow.. I was expecting feet stomping, rolling on floor and high pitched screams.. This response was no fun..  It's more fun when you are jumping up and down with excitement so, I'll fess up. I made up the whole thing and the package I am picking up is for me..
> 
> Now get back to bugging the [email protected] out of everyone!! lol



*aaahhhh the magic of reverse psychology  Whoooo Hoooo!!! I knew it!!! I knew I knew it I knew it!!! I knew that wasnt my gift sent to you by mistake. I think I know who that package might be from, Ive been keeping little notes here and there and if my calculations are correct I can mark a certain someone off my list. That makes about 6 that I know for sure are NOT my reaper. However that leaves about 96 others who could be Oh well back to trying to figure it out and Dang it back to waiting Seriously you people are going to come on here one day soon and will be reading a thread by a dear family member of mine letting you all know that Spookie has died from all the suspense *


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *... Ive been keeping little notes here and there and if my calculations are correct ...*


Why is that not surprising?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Boo Baby!! said:


> All I can do is use my Reapee's likes as a guideline and then send items that I personally would be happy to receive. I'd be pretty pleased if I got my gift if I do say so myself...


That's what I did, too. And went back thru some posts they had made and found out the theme of their H'ween party & such. I really hope my vic likes what I sent!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> * I think I know who that package might be from, Ive been keeping little notes here and there and if my calculations are correct I can mark a certain someone off my list.*


ROTFLMAO. Whomever has Spookie's name, please hold her gift and ship on the 17th so she can keep us all entertained.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Got my gift finally shipped out and my reapee should get it tomorrow. I sure hope they're happy with it.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

aj if I happen to have her name I plan on it. Thank goodness she likes purple... I mean... oops.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

ajbanz said:


> ROTFLMAO. Whomever has Spookie's name, please hold her gift and ship on the 17th so she can keep us all entertained.


Poor Spooki, I really don't think she can take much more! lol


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

ajbanz said:


> ROTFLMAO. Whomever has Spookie's name, please hold her gift and ship on the 17th so she can keep us all entertained.


*
Wait! What!!!!  No no no pay no attention to her....she's talking crazy talk I tell ya!!........SHE KNOWS NOT WHAT SHE SPEAKS!!! 

Why ajbanz Why??? Why would you put such an idea in the particpants head. I mean heck ok so Im a little excited. Can you blame me?? I mean its the SECRET REAPER....Hes as good as that big fat guy with the red suit who comes in the winter I mean Ive been like such a good ghoul all year long, flying around,... spreading joy,.. sprinkling my special purple glitter wherever I see fit  Why Why would you want me to be the last one?? 

Dont listen to her I tell ya Dont!!!*


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I hope you don't get "coal" in your box spooki


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*COAL??? Never I told you...Ive been an excellent ghoul all year...I swear *


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I gotta tell you... I gotten two packages today and my heart skip a beat, thinking I was about to be Reap! Righhhhhtttt. It was my husband's Halloween outfit that I ordered in the mail and my sister's Christmas gift that I also ordered.
I am tell you... Who ever you are... YOU ARE A TEASE!!! Making me wait this long! I dont know how much my heart can take this! And you guys think Spookilicious is funny about not being reaped? She know my pain because she too is waiting to be reaped. 

Okay I am done. I will go now and go wait on the porch until I am Reap! =}


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Mine that I will be sending out has a bit of shiny black in it. Just thought I'd throw that in there. I really hope the person I am sending it to likes it and the thing or two or three that is added to it.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Shiny black???? I like shiny black???? Maybe thats for me! Oooooh I hope so *


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok here is a hint for my sercret reapee victim... Mr. Crispy is all i'm gonna say.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

baboomgirl said:


> Ok here is a hint for my sercret reapee victim... Mr. Crispy is all i'm gonna say.


I am intrigued.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

baboomgirl is it a deep fried Buckey/Bluckey?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

baboomgirl said:


> Ok here is a hint for my sercret reapee victim... Mr. Crispy is all i'm gonna say.


*hmmmm pretty sure thats not for me *


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

It could be for me I am have a Mad Lab this year and with all the electrical experiments I am doing I sure something will get fried.


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Nails.... Check..... Wood.....Check.....Paint drying.... Check......Glue drying .....Check.....foam....check


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

It's on it's way............. Someone is getting Reaped on Tuesday!!!!!! Muhahahahahha.......


----------



## Arronaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Sealed stamped and on Thursday delivered! Hope my Reapee likes the package!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Second day, again two boxes came in the mail and I still was not REAP!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nowhining, I know the feeling. I have gotten packages three times this week and none were from the Reaper. All were Halloween items and I have had fun looking through them and planning how to use them, but today, I really thought this was IT. But, then again, I haven't sent mine yet. I am just making spookilicious or is it you or maybe someone else wait and run to the mail box each day just knowing that they have received their Secret Reaper gift from printersdevil. I really have my stuff all bought, I just have been swamped at work and haven't gotten things finalized and packed. I WILL work on that this weekend.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey, I have a BIG hint about my package and WHO it is for----it is something spooky for someone who LOVES Halloween. Ooops, I probably said to much. Now you all know that my reapee is...........


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey guys,
I have finished preparing my package so I will send it out on Monday. I was only a few minutes late to the post office today and they would not help. Do not fear, your reaper will appear!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> Nowhining, I know the feeling. I have gotten packages three times this week and none were from the Reaper. All were Halloween items and I have had fun looking through them and planning how to use them, but today, I really thought this was IT. But, then again, I haven't sent mine yet. I am just making spookilicious or is it you or maybe someone else wait and run to the mail box each day just knowing that they have received their Secret Reaper gift from printersdevil. I really have my stuff all bought, I just have been swamped at work and haven't gotten things finalized and packed. I WILL work on that this weekend.


*
For God sakes woman if it is for me would you just send it already!!!!!
of course I say that with the sweetest voice and a toss of my best happy thoughts purple glitter in the air *


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Pumpkin Butcher said:


> It's on it's way............. Someone is getting Reaped on Tuesday!!!!!! Muhahahahahha.......


*Me Me Me................................I just know its ME!!! Whoooo Hoooo!!!!*


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

All my stuff has been bought as well.... just have to pack it up and get in the mail...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Nowhining, I know the feeling. I have gotten packages three times this week and none were from the Reaper. All were Halloween items and I have had fun looking through them and planning how to use them, but today, I really thought this was IT. But, then again, I haven't sent mine yet. I am just making spookilicious or is it you or maybe someone else wait and run to the mail box each day just knowing that they have received their Secret Reaper gift from printersdevil. I really have my stuff all bought, I just have been swamped at work and haven't gotten things finalized and packed. I WILL work on that this weekend.


Now that is really a tease. I bet you have it all ready and not even swamped at work?!! Its your excuse so that you can read us whine about not being reap!!! Evil. Really EVIL!!!! I wish I thought of it!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Me Me Me................................I just know its ME!!! Whoooo Hoooo!!!!*


OR ME!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

My reapee's gift is done! Hopefully Monday I will send it off _(worse case - Tuesday)._ Last tease shot, heheh:


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Terra - whatever it is...I WANT IT!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG Terra, it looks awesome- wish you were my reaper again this year!!( I was lucky enough to have her last year!)

well,,,,,,my package has been shipped, so next week some one will be happy( I hope)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Also, a heads up, next Friday is the shipping deadline!! lots haven't shipped, so just sending a reminder~ if there is a problem with anyone getting it shipped, pl;ease contact me just so I know.
last year we had a great record of every one shipping and I know we have alot more people but I think we can do it again,and besides, ya don't want me to send one of my flying monkeys after you, do you??!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Rikki said:


> Terra - whatever it is...I WANT IT!


*Hey you! BACK OFF!!!  Dont listen to her Terra......Send it to me send it to me  Besides its only fair, I mean Rikki is a very talented little crafter and prop maker and costume designer and spooky picture maker and cooll necklace maker etc....so she can do her own prop. 

Now me on the other hand...well I am simply talentless.  Helpless in the prop making area I tell you and it would only be fair for it to come to me *


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Hey you! BACK OFF!!!  Dont listen to her Terra......Send it to me send it to me  Besides its only fair, I mean Rikki is a very talented little crafter and prop maker and costume designer and spooky picture maker and cooll necklace maker etc....so she can do her own prop.
> 
> Now me on the other hand...well I am simply talentless.  Helpless in the prop making area I tell you and it would only be fair for it to come to me *


Awwww....you sweet talker you. 
But helpless in the prop making area? I think not! I saw that mausoleum you built last year!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Rikki... can I have it? I bet its for me. Not anyone else namely Spookilicious mama.... I have been a good ghoul. My victim has already been reaped and she or he loves it. Sooo... can I have it please?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> Rikki... can I have it? I bet its for me. Not anyone else namely Spookilicious mama.... I have been a good ghoul. My victim has already been reaped and she or he loves it. Sooo... can I have it please?


*uuuuuuummmmmmmmm.............................NO! *


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Rikki said:


> Awwww....you sweet talker you.
> But helpless in the prop making area? I think not! I saw that mausoleum you built last year!



*Lies I tell you all lies!!!! I suck at prop making....I swear!*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *uuuuuuummmmmmmmm.............................NO! *


NAH! NAH! NAH! NAH!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I came home a little while ago after being gone all day. We went to the Texas Rangers-NY Yankees game. As we pulled up (at around 1:30 a.m.) the first thing I spotted was a box. I was so excited thinking it was from my Reaper. It wasn't. But, oh what a treat. I wanted the witch hands, feet and crystal ball with witch hands from the CTS and there are no stores in Texas. (actually someone posted yesterday that there is one opening in Dallas this week---but thtat is an hour away). So ajbanz agreed to pick up these items and mail them to me. That was just a few days ago and I got them!!!! oh happy day. I love them and would even love to have another set of the hands and feet. It is so nice to have so many great people on this Forum!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I get boxes in the mail almost everyday as we do a lot of online shopping. I never once thought it might be from my reaper. After I mailed mine out, I completely forgot I am suppose to get one in return. But I am so glad Terra has finally finished my gift and I will look forward to getting it. And that was so sweet of Printersdevil to order me some witch items. But you forgot to ask for my address to send it to.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Oh no you dont JustWhisper!! Nice try but I believe that Tombstone is making its way to me  Even if Im not her victim I just know she'll send it to me and If I am not the victim ...a little message to my Secret Reaper....For God sakes please hurry and send me my package I literally am going insane *


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

OK Spookimama, I can put your mind at rest. Terra's package is going to be for ME! MEMEMEMEME!!!!! My tombstones are lame and I need a new ones, so by mental telepathy I have willed Terra's package to come my way!!!! (Even if its not a tombstone, whatever it is I need it!)


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Wonders...when the second secret reeper group will start. ;D


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

cinders said:


> OK Spookimama, I can put your mind at rest. Terra's package is going to be for ME! MEMEMEMEME!!!!! My tombstones are lame and I need a new ones, so by mental telepathy I have willed Terra's package to come my way!!!! (Even if its not a tombstone, whatever it is I need it!)


*Hey! You back off too!!! Consider yourself warned If you get Terra's tombstone I will definately be sending my own flying monkeys your way. You will know they are mine and not Bethene's because mine fly around wearing purple Boa's and their little hats have purple and lime green glitter on them as well as their little outfits*

*Dont let the Boas and glitter fool you...they are highly trained and vicious! *


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Your whining is ALMOST enough to make me send you a gift myself just to shut you up lol But that would be rewarding bad behavior and we can't have that now can we?  

Go play with your glitter and practice being patient.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

MsMeeple said:


> Your whining is ALMOST enough to make me send you a gift myself just to shut you up lol But that would be rewarding bad behavior and we can't have that now can we?
> 
> Go play with your glitter and practice being patient.


*That sounds like a FABULOUS idea Yes send me a gift....you know....to help me get through this difficult time.  Oh and I have been playing with my glitter....how do you think the monkeys got those snazzy lil hats *


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *That sounds like a FABULOUS idea Yes send me a gift....you know....to help me get through this difficult time.  Oh and I have been playing with my glitter....how do you think the monkeys got those snazzy lil hats *


Can I have a purple feather boa and glitter hat too?


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Hey! You back off too!!! Consider yourself warned If you get Terra's tombstone I will definately be sending my own flying monkeys your way. You will know they are mine and not Bethene's because mine fly around wearing purple Boa's and their little hats have purple and lime green glitter on them as well as their little outfits*
> 
> *Dont let the Boas and glitter fool you...they are highly trained and vicious! *


Bring on those flying monkeys Spooki! I'll be wearing my own purple boa. They'll be so confused they'll need therapy.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *That sounds like a FABULOUS idea Yes send me a gift....you know....to help me get through this difficult time.  Oh and I have been playing with my glitter....how do you think the monkeys got those snazzy lil hats *


*banging head against wall*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

msmeeple said:


> *banging head against wall*


* lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I wouldn't laugh....that was YOUR head muhahaha


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

MsMeeple said:


> I wouldn't laugh....that was YOUR head muhahaha


*Puhlease...you'd have to catch me first and I am quick as lightning I tell ya, almost ninjaesque 

On another note....My very own Victim will be receiving their gift soon. I have it all boxed up and am hoping to get it out Wednesday  Hope you like it I had a blast putting it together *


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you mean spooki, all this fuss and you haven't even sent your gift out yet! think of your poor reaper spooki and the torture they are enduring. send the gift spooki, send the gift.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Gosh spooki, I think you should hang your head in shame...in a corner. I have been experiencing all this anxiety waiting for my gift (don't tell her I'm lying) and you haven't even sent it to me yet. I am not going to play with you any more. So nyah!


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

I predict a victim will receive their gift today.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

JustWhisper said:


> Gosh spooki, I think you should hang your head in shame...in a corner. I have been experiencing all this anxiety waiting for my gift (don't tell her I'm lying) and you haven't even sent it to me yet. I am not going to play with you any more. So nyah!


*Hang my head in shame??? I think not! The only reason it is taking me so long is because I want the gift to be perfect, and I had to wrap everything super cute and I had to make sure I got enough stuff because I really really like my victim (hint) Oh and I added another item last night....just because I thought they would like it so its not like Im trying to torture them. I once again am being the perfect ghoul and Excellent Reaper if I do say so myself..

ay yi yi I really hope they like it after all my trash talk *


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

* mistake read post above*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow all -- and you are ALL such Reaper Zombie Babies --- "waa waaa waaa!! I want my Reaper gift Nooooow!!!" Isn't the shipping deadline Friday!!?! Silly sillies.... Is there no mercy for we poor unfortunate souls whose ship-ings have yet to sail? 
SOME of US have had other things to manage - like Hurricane Earl and beach sand getting all up in our spooky nooks and crannies... It's all about being (a) patient my children --- patience...patience. Your time will come...buuwa ha haaaaa!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

joiseygal said:


> i predict a victim will receive their gift today.


who? Me!!!?:d


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

The deadline may be this week, BUT WE CANNOT WAIT!!!! NAH! NAH!NAH!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> The deadline may be this week, BUT WE CANNOT WAIT!!!! NAH! NAH!NAH!


hahhahaha she says her name is "nowhining" but here she is whinning hahahahhahaha


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> who? Me!!!?:d


noooooo meeee !!!! ive been sitting in the dark corner being quiet heheheheheh


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

spookyone said:


> hahhahaha she says her name is "nowhining" but here she is whinning hahahahhahaha


SHADD UP!!!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> SHADD UP!!!!


muwhahahaha never for i am yer sister !!!!!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*BEHAVE!!! Do I have to stop this car? Don't make me pull over!!*


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

mailed my box 2day!!!!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Just got back from the UPS office having dispatched a package off to my victim


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm getting more excited as more people are starting to ship.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Shipped today!!!

The excitement mounts!!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Puhlease...you'd have to catch me first and I am quick as lightning I tell ya, almost ninjaesque
> 
> On another note....My very own Victim will be receiving their gift soon. I have it all boxed up and am hoping to get it out Wednesday  Hope you like it I had a blast putting it together *


HOPING?? to get it out on wednesday??? You haven't even mailed yours yet but have been whining about not getting one yet???  Hahaha Maybe nowhining is your reapee lol


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

MsMeeple said:


> HOPING?? to get it out on wednesday??? You haven't even mailed yours yet but have been whining about not getting one yet???  Hahaha Maybe nowhining is your reapee lol


*YEAH THATS RIGHT ...I havent even sent mine out yet because...well I answered this already a couple pages back, page 63 I think..You are more than welcome to go back and read 

On another note I really really cant wait for the thread to start where we all start posting pics of our lil treasures  You know so I can start keeping note of where to send my Flying monkeys to*


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

It's Ok Spooki, don't they know you_ always_ save the _best _for last! 

Oh and my package was sent out today, delivery for Friday!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

this is getting more exciting all the time!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh, and remember to send me a tracking #


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

will be sending mine off tomorrow!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Spokky,
Do you know who your reaper is? Cause it AINT me. Mwhahahahaha


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I am shipping tomorrow as well! I did hit a brick wall when I went to the post office to ship the item and was told it would be $58... That was a little steep for me so I went back to the drawing board and bought a few nice light weight gifts to keep the shipping a bit lower around $30. Thanks for everybodys participation!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I just shipped my gift tonight!!! It should be there in a few days!!! I hope he/she likes it...


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

For shipping if you go through UPS Brown it is WAY CHEAPER a package that would be 30 bucks at usps would be 12 at brown...Brown what can they do for you? Mail your secret reaper gift baby.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I was wondering could my secret reaper send me a hint???


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

rockplayson said:


> Spokky,
> Do you know who your reaper is? Cause it AINT me. Mwhahahahaha


*No  I have no clue who my Secret Reaper is but actually that is making this all the more fun  Its exciting just waiting for it and not knowing who it is from makes it all the more suspenseful *


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

My Secret Reaper I'm sure to please...
Upon a delivered brown package may there fall Maple Leaves...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *No  I have no clue who my Secret Reaper is but actually that is making this all the more fun  Its exciting just waiting for it and not knowing who it is from makes it all the more suspenseful *


I can tell you its not from ME!!!!  NAH! NAH! NAH! NAH!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

It shipped finally!... Whewww! I tried to make it over last night but I missed the last pick-up by 5 mins... So I went early today to get it handled! 

It went from $58 postage down to $26. I did however had to sacrafice alot of the original glassware gifts due to weight.. 

I am still sure my victim will love their packaged contents! 

HaPPY ReAPING EvERYONE!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Bumping it and waiting patiently while doing my homework. =]


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

I started to feel bad since I haven't shipped yet (and probably won't until Friday). Then I realized that I shouldn't feel bad since I haven't received yet either.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *No  I have no clue who my Secret Reaper is but actually that is making this all the more fun  Its exciting just waiting for it and not knowing who it is from makes it all the more suspenseful *


 
Haha I know right? Ah this is fun. I'm stoked for next year.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i am about to resort to whining!  =]


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

going to be mailing mine out tonight. So someone needs to keep an eye out for a big brown box
next week!


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm with you, NoWhinning, but the prozac helps a little. LOL


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

I just mailed mine on my lunch break!! I sure hope he/she enjoys it because I had a lot of fun "investigating" what they enjoyed through their posts on the forum...Muhahahaha


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I am finished. And package will be sent first thing in the morning. I really hope this person likes it. This was a lot of fun! Next year, I will have more homemade (at least that is the plan). This year hopefully will satisfy. I like what I bought. My daughter wants me to keep the bigger thing and buy the victim something else. LOL You have waited a long time to get your gift victim, so I hope you like what I am sending you.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Shebear1 said:


> I'm with you, NoWhinning, but the prozac helps a little. LOL


maybe some rum?


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Well can you beleive it finally got everything together, decorated the box, taped up the box and forgot to put the card inside the box. I guess you can say I really am a Secret Reaper because my victim won't know it's me. What do you think should I open it up and put the card in or tell them after they receive their package?
I am going to the post office on my lunch hour, I bet my Reaper is doing the same thing because I have not received my package. I am having my package delivered to the office, it is going to be a lot of fun next week waiting for the mailman, ups can't wait.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

SimplyJenn said:


> . My daughter wants me to keep the bigger thing and buy the victim something else. LOL You have waited a long time to get your gift victim, so I hope you like what I am sending you.


*
I've been waiting a long time! Ive been waiting a long time! maybe its me maybe its me !!!! *


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Arlita said:


> Well can you beleive it finally got everything together, decorated the box, taped up the box and forgot to put the card inside the box. I guess you can say I really am a Secret Reaper because my victim won't know it's me. What do you think should I open it up and put the card in or tell them after they receive their package?
> I am going to the post office on my lunch hour, I bet my Reaper is doing the same thing because I have not received my package. I am having my package delivered to the office, it is going to be a lot of fun next week waiting for the mailman, ups can't wait.


Write their info address on the front and tape it to the outside of the box as the address label.


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

I mailed mine out yesterday, but I'm kinda worried. The person I sent to hasn't been on here in weeks and only had a few posts.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

GhostMagnet said:


> I mailed mine out yesterday, but I'm kinda worried. The person I sent to hasn't been on here in weeks and only had a few posts.



Well then it must not be me. I'm on here every day


----------



## Mighty Jobu (Sep 13, 2010)

*Bummed ... but only a little bit *

Ah man this is a totally great idea!!! 

I wish I had seen it sooner as I would love to participate ... but that gives me a whole year to start planning I guess! 

Too much fun ... everyone who participated in this ... YOU ROCK!!!

-Jobu


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

It's not too late, Jobu! Check out the reaper II thread!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I just checked, and a certain victim's box is out for delivery. Mwahahahaha..


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh, please! Oh, please! Oh, please, Mr. Postman, let it be me!!!!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

or could it be for me?


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

Finally, I got my victim’s gift out today…what a nightmare (and not the good kind!) Let me bless you all with my fiasco of a day…sharing is caring……so, I go to the post office, and they are out of big boxes, go to Walmart for a shipping box, they are out of big boxes, go to the little postal store in my neighborhood, they cut down a box for me…..I’m thinkin’ to myself, “self, these people are so nice, they’re willing to custom fit my goods”….they end up sealing it up & come to find out there’s no filler in the box, no bubble wrap, no paper, no peanuts..nope, nuthin’……then they wanna tell me it’s gonna be 88 dollars to ship!!! I’m like huh? I’m telling these people I gotta get this out TODAY…so then they tell me they can send it parcel post for 40 bucks but it’ll take 10 days to get there…geez louise….I’m sorry in advance to my victim, but I had to go with the 40 bucks…..I even gave up Starbucks for shipping……what a trade-off.

Needless to say, next year, my victim is getting black & orange cotton balls…..you can stuff those into ANYTHING….lol…it wasn’t the weight that got me, it was the dimensions of the darned box…yep, next year it’s cotton balls! 

But have no fear, because I actually have TWO different goody boxes going to my victim from TWO different locations…figure that one out….muahahaha….hope they like it after having to wait 10 days for the damned thing……I’m so nervous that after all that, they’re just gonna be like “gee, thanks”…….this is my first year doing this so go easy on me…

So, if you happen to end up being my victim, and you don’t like your gifts, lie to me…..I can take it….. 

And now I shall stop bitching & whining & instead stalk my mailbox & front door, hoping to be reaped!

Bethene: PMing tracking number to you now……..


*end scene*


----------



## Arronaf (Sep 9, 2008)

What a story. Sorry shipping became such a PITA... But just think in ten days someone is going to be extremely happy. Now back to stalking my front door/mailbox. 



LonnieC said:


> Finally, I got my victim’s gift out today…what a nightmare (and not the good kind!) Let me bless you all with my fiasco of a day…sharing is caring……so, I go to the post office, and they are out of big boxes, go to Walmart for a shipping box, they are out of big boxes, go to the little postal store in my neighborhood, they cut down a box for me…..I’m thinkin’ to myself, “self, these people are so nice, they’re willing to custom fit my goods”….they end up sealing it up & come to find out there’s no filler in the box, no bubble wrap, no paper, no peanuts..nope, nuthin’……then they wanna tell me it’s gonna be 88 dollars to ship!!! I’m like huh? I’m telling these people I gotta get this out TODAY…so then they tell me they can send it parcel post for 40 bucks but it’ll take 10 days to get there…geez louise….I’m sorry in advance to my victim, but I had to go with the 40 bucks…..I even gave up Starbucks for shipping……what a trade-off.
> 
> Needless to say, next year, my victim is getting black & orange cotton balls…..you can stuff those into ANYTHING….lol…it wasn’t the weight that got me, it was the dimensions of the darned box…yep, next year it’s cotton balls!
> 
> ...


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

[email protected] lonnie... OUCH!! and don't worry~ i love it already


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

10 days? That one must be for spooki hahahaha


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lonnie, I participate in a a Christmas board where we do swaps. Several years ago, I had an international partner for an advent calendar swap. I was so excited to send thiings that represent Texas and the US. I sent a lot of food type things and the weight, extra bubble stuff and the combination of large size box. I got to the post office and almost dropped dead on the spot when she told me that it was $101 of postage!!! Needless to say, the next year I found lighter things to send.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

LonnieC said:


> Finally, I got my victim’s gift out today…what a nightmare (and not the good kind!) Let me bless you all with my fiasco of a day…sharing is caring……so, I go to the post office, and they are out of big boxes, go to Walmart for a shipping box, they are out of big boxes, go to the little postal store in my neighborhood, they cut down a box for me…..I’m thinkin’ to myself, “self, these people are so nice, they’re willing to custom fit my goods”….they end up sealing it up & come to find out there’s no filler in the box, no bubble wrap, no paper, no peanuts..nope, nuthin’……then they wanna tell me it’s gonna be 88 dollars to ship!!! I’m like huh? I’m telling these people I gotta get this out TODAY…so then they tell me they can send it parcel post for 40 bucks but it’ll take 10 days to get there…geez louise….I’m sorry in advance to my victim, but I had to go with the 40 bucks…..I even gave up Starbucks for shipping……what a trade-off.
> 
> Needless to say, next year, my victim is getting black & orange cotton balls…..you can stuff those into ANYTHING….lol…it wasn’t the weight that got me, it was the dimensions of the darned box…yep, next year it’s cotton balls!
> 
> ...



*I have to say when I first took my box to federal express they measured it and said it would be forty something $$ She said if you dont care if it takes a couple of days we can do it ground for fourteen $$$ I said ok lets do that. Well my reaper got their gift in one day  Since technically it wasnt on the truck til Thursday. So for me they were the way to go. BETHEN when can people start posting what they got Im dying to see everyones loot!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

MsMeeple said:


> 10 days? That one must be for spooki hahahaha


*Blah Blah.....WHATEVER! *


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Just got back from post office...sent out my reaper gift! I hope he/she loves it and sorry it got sent out last minute but I made the deadline!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Brimstonewitch said:


> Just got back from post office...sent out my reaper gift! I hope he/she loves it and sorry it got sent out last minute but I made the deadline!


*Hmmmm sent out LAST MINUTE....that definately must be for me *


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Got back from UPS ....sent out my reaper gift! I hope he/she loves it and sorry it got sent out last minute. Sorry they said it will be there Monday ! Not paying $114 to send Sat !!! Coffins aint cheap are they !!! bhahahahahahaha !!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bouncer, if it's really a coffin, i hope it's to me. and i hope my reapee likes what i got them. i worked hard and put a lot of thought into it. and i'm happy with how it turned out


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bouncerbudz said:


> Got back from UPS ....sent out my reaper gift! I hope he/she loves it and sorry it got sent out last minute. Sorry they said it will be there Monday ! Not paying $114 to send Sat !!! Coffins aint cheap are they !!! bhahahahahahaha !!!!


 
I am getting a coffin?? SWEeT!!!!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Hmmmm sent out LAST MINUTE....that definately must be for me *


Nope yours is the one taking 10 days. LOL


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I sent mine out UPS for $26 but it was originally priced at $58 at USPS... What a difference! I did however had to cut back some of the goodies I sent because of the price I calculated online... Over $100 for 16lbs...


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Calling all "RESCUE REAPERS!"*

I also posted this on the shipping deadline thread - but it is always good to spread this sort of request (hope the Mods will forgive the dup posting...)

*Cue Super Hero music:
Faster than a Prop Builders nail gun? More powerful than Witches Brew? Willing to rescue tall (and short) "victims" at a single bound?

Calling all Rescue Reapers...If you would like to help rescue someone who's Secret Reaper failed them - send a PM to bethene or me asap. If she gets stuck holding the bag because of a few spoilers, well that's just not how we HF pumpkins roll, now is it!?! 

Yes - the shipping costs can be high - and yes it will take some time... but imagine the wonderful joy you will bring to someone who has been patiently waiting - but has been dumped by a slacker SR?*

*Join forces with me and become a (que vocal reverb SFX...)**
REEESCUUUUE REEEEEAPER today!)*

_(Isn't it too bad that the non-responder reapers are not all paired with one another?)_


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I think my sister gotten REAPED! How do i know this??? I have her package!! HAHAHAHAhA
I thought it was for me until I saw my sister's name.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> I think my sister gotten REAPED! How do i know this??? I have her package!! HAHAHAHAhA
> I thought it was for me until I saw my sister name
> 
> then why dont you be a good sissy and bring me the box hehehehe


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

spookyone said:


> NOWHINING said:
> 
> 
> > I think my sister gotten REAPED! How do i know this??? I have her package!! HAHAHAHAhA
> ...


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> I also posted this on the shipping deadline thread - but it is always good to spread this sort of request (hope the Mods will forgive the dup posting...)
> 
> *Cue Super Hero music:
> Faster than a Prop Builders nail gun? More powerful than Witches Brew? Willing to rescue tall (and short) "victims" at a single bound?
> ...




Oh, now that's just sad that some didn't follow through. 

Bump, for more to see.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Bethene, I will be your Rescue Reaper. Let me know.


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> I also posted this on the shipping deadline thread - but it is always good to spread this sort of request (hope the Mods will forgive the dup posting...)
> 
> *Cue Super Hero music:
> Faster than a Prop Builders nail gun? More powerful than Witches Brew? Willing to rescue tall (and short) "victims" at a single bound?
> ...



This is really great of you guys. Last year, I got seriously burned on the After Halloween Secret Reaper exchange. I had spent so much time on my victim's gifts and was super bummed when I was not reaped back. 

I haven't gotten my goodies yet, so I am hoping mine sent theirs out at the last minute and I don't get burned again.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Darkpumpkin, if you still did not get reap, you let me know and i will make sure you are being REAPED!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Darkpumpkin said:


> This is really great of you guys. Last year, I got seriously burned on the After Halloween Secret Reaper exchange. I had spent so much time on my victim's gifts and was super bummed when I was not reaped back.
> 
> I haven't gotten my goodies yet, so I am hoping mine sent theirs out at the last minute and I don't get burned again.


That COMPLETELY SUCKS! I'm sorry that happened. I hope they are no longer on here cuz that just isn't cool. That or it had better be a very good reason. 

Good thing is there are a lot of people this year willing to do backup. Bethene is way cool sister that will make it happen.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> I also posted this on the shipping deadline thread - but it is always good to spread this sort of request (hope the Mods will forgive the dup posting...)
> 
> *Cue Super Hero music:
> Faster than a Prop Builders nail gun? More powerful than Witches Brew? Willing to rescue tall (and short) "victims" at a single bound?
> ...


I already volunteered earlier in this thread. Re-affirming if needed.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Me too! For sure


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

OMGOSH!! I finally got my box but guess what....I'M IN UTAH AT A WORK CONFERENCE!!! UUUUGGGGHHHHH 

However....I get home late Thursday and my birthday is Friday so I'm going to wait and open then and have a reaper b-day gift all in one!!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

What a great birthday gift! Right on time.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It is really hard to tell who is left since there are several threads going. Poor bethene is probably going crazy trying to keep up with all this between her camping trips. She is so great to have organized this Secret Reaper for all of us.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that would be double treat opening your Reaper gift on your Birthday, *Brimstonewitch. *


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

I am still dying to get my package!!!! Please Reaper, come through for this ghoul!!!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

WTF?? I received a notice of "exception" for delivery status of my shipment... It states that "the package was left left behind at the UPS facility" yesterday and now today it states that "the delivery has encountered a problem but remains within the UPS network.." What the heck does that supposed to mean???

@%[email protected]$ @!#^%&^&*^%&*^ Grrrrrr!

The victim should have had it delivered Yesterday... I am venting so please be understanding of my current frustrationing words...


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm sorry ter_ran. Do you still have your receipt so that you can ask what the deal is? I still haven't heard from my victim.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

ter_ran said:


> WTF?? I received a notice of "exception" for delivery status of my shipment... It states that "the package was left left behind at the UPS facility" yesterday and now today it states that "the delivery has encountered a problem but remains within the UPS network.." What the heck does that supposed to mean???
> 
> @%[email protected]$ @!#^%&^&*^%&*^ Grrrrrr!
> 
> The victim should have had it delivered Yesterday... I am venting so please be understanding of my current frustrationing words...


 
Find out what is going on!!!!!?


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Woot Woot!!!!! My gift was sent today. Sorry I know it's a week late but someone has a box of goodies arriving on there doorstep Tuesday. Woot Woot!! _


----------

